# أطلب اي بحث أو موقع بحثي



## normalization (7 يونيو 2007)

*أطلب اي بحث أو رسالة علمية*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

ان شاء الله سوف اقوم بتلبية رغبات الاخوة الباحثين 

اطلب اي بحث سنجدة ان شاء اللة فقط اكتب اسم وصفحة البحث واسم الدورية
او اسم اي رسالة سواء ماجستير او دكتوراة "امريكية او كندية "

ارجو من الاخوة اعضاء المنتدي المشاركة


----------



## hd2222 (7 يونيو 2007)

*احتاج هذه الرسالة*

الشلام عليكم 
لوسمحت انني احتاج هذةالرسالة بعنوان

THE pHAUXOSTAT
by
Gideon Hugo de Villiers
The Faculty of Engineering, The Built Environment and Information Technology, University of Pretoria
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## normalization (7 يونيو 2007)

hd2222 قال:


> الشلام عليكم
> لوسمحت انني احتاج هذةالرسالة بعنوان
> 
> THE pHAUXOSTAT
> ...


 

اليك يا اخي hd222 الرسالة وهي رسالة دكتوراة عام 2001


----------



## softchem (9 يونيو 2007)

احتاج اطروحة(three phase reactor design and modelling )


----------



## eng_tna_82 (9 يونيو 2007)

*صناعه جلفنه الحديد*

*هل هناك بحث تفصيلي عن*​ 

*تنكيل الحديد (الجلفنه) متضمنا المواد المستخدمه في هذه** الصناعه*​ 
*ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير........*​


----------



## normalization (9 يونيو 2007)

softchem قال:


> احتاج اطروحة(three phase reactor design and modelling )


 



لم أجد الرسالة بالضبظ لكن وجدت الرسائل الاتية 


MATHEMATICAL MODELLING OF THREE-PHASE SLURRY REACTORS​ 
Numerical modeling of chemical vapor deposition processes in horizontal reactors. (Volumes I and II)​ 

Multiscale modeling for materials design: Molecular square catalysts​ 

The design, construction and three dimensional modeling of a high pressure organometallic chemical vapor deposition reactor​ 

ارجو من الاخوة الاعضاء وضع بيانات الرسالة كاملة حتي يسهل الحصول عليها​ 
الاخsoftchem ارجو اختار الرسالة المناسبة لارسالها ان كانت تهمة


----------



## normalization (9 يونيو 2007)

eng_tna_82 قال:


> *هل هناك بحث تفصيلي عن*​
> 
> 
> *تنكيل الحديد (الجلفنه) متضمنا المواد المستخدمه في هذه** الصناعه*​
> ...


 


الموضوع واسع جدا حاول تحديد نقطة معبنة به اختار احد الرسائل المرفقة او حدد عنوان


----------



## mb14 (9 يونيو 2007)

أخى العزيز هل يمكن ان تمدنا بكلمة سر ل Science Direct موقع البحث العلمى الشهير 
شكرا مقدما


----------



## normalization (9 يونيو 2007)

mb14 قال:


> أخى العزيز هل يمكن ان تمدنا بكلمة سر ل Science Direct موقع البحث العلمى الشهير
> شكرا مقدما


 




من هنا


gerlach / gerlach



اي خدمة


----------



## softchem (9 يونيو 2007)

شكرا" اخى الكريم على الرد والاهتمام 
الرسالة التى تفيدنى هى Mathematical Modelling Of Three-phase Slurry Reactors


----------



## mohammadjaber (9 يونيو 2007)

*السلام عليكم*

بارك الله فيك ممكن المساعدة عن موضوع كتاب في تحكم الهيدروليك


----------



## normalization (9 يونيو 2007)

softchem قال:


> شكرا" اخى الكريم على الرد والاهتمام
> الرسالة التى تفيدنى هى Mathematical Modelling Of Three-phase Slurry Reactors


الرسالة معي يمكني ارسالة الي الل***** لانيي لا استطيع رفعها الان



بريدي y a h o o . c o m 

chhesham


----------



## محمد مصطفى ابو عمر (10 يونيو 2007)

أحتاج اخي العزيز الى هذه الpaper: 


The International Fertilizer Society-Proceeding 535_(2004
*Development and Use of Computer Simulation of Fertilizer Granulation*


----------



## مهندس جوده (10 يونيو 2007)

*السلام للكل *
*موقع جميل جدا جدا موضوع اجمل انك تساعد *
*من يريد المساعده فالك جزيل الشكر ولكنها بسيطه *
*كلمه الشكر *
*وانا احتاج معلومات عن ( فرايز الهوب )*​


----------



## normalization (10 يونيو 2007)

محمد مصطفى ابو عمر قال:


> أحتاج اخي العزيز الى هذه الpaper:
> 
> 
> The International Fertilizer Society-Proceeding 535_(2004
> *Development and Use of Computer Simulation of Fertilizer Granulation*


 


من فضلك اخي الحبيب حدد اسم البحث اسم الدورية رقم الصفحة حتي يتسني لي العثور عليها


لم استطيع العثور علي البحث الكامل ولن هذا هو الملخص والمقدمة

http://www.fertiliser-society.org/Proceedings/US/Prc535.HTM


----------



## normalization (10 يونيو 2007)

مهندس جوده قال:


> *السلام للكل *​
> 
> *موقع جميل جدا جدا موضوع اجمل انك تساعد *
> *من يريد المساعده فالك جزيل الشكر ولكنها بسيطه *
> ...


 

ارجو كتابة اسم البحث الذي تريدةبالانجليزي مع كتابة اسم الدورية ورقم الصفحة ويا ريت نقتصر علي ابحاث الكيمياء


----------



## نورا سطاس (10 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم...
ارجو مساعدة في اعطائي اي بحث..او دراسة او موقع ....عن استخدام الامواج الصوتية في الاختبارات لمواد البناء والخراسانة المسلحة بشكل خاص 
للاهمية 

مع الشكر


----------



## normalization (10 يونيو 2007)

نورة سطاس قال:


> السلام عليكم...
> ارجو مساعدة في اعطائي اي بحث..او دراسة او موقع ....عن استخدام الامواج الصوتية في الاختبارات لمواد البناء والخراسانة المسلحة بشكل خاص
> للاهمية
> 
> مع الشكر


 


بما انك تريدي الاختبارات الخاصة بمواد البناء لاب ان تبدأي بالاطلاع علي ASTM الجزء الرابع 

الروابط 

Volume 04.01 Cement; Lime; Gypsum
http://rapidshare.com/files/8308705/...ypsum.rar.html

Volume 04.02 Concrete and Aggregates
http://rapidshare.com/files/8309604/...gates.rar.html

Volume 04.03 Road and Paving Materials; Vehicle-Pavement Systems
http://rapidshare.com/files/8311443/...stems.rar.html

Volume 04.04 Roofing and Waterproofing
http://rapidshare.com/files/8311828/...ofing.rar.html

Volume 04.05 Chemical-Resistant Nonmetallic Materials; Vitrified Clay Pipe; Concrete Pipe;others
http://rapidshare.com/files/8313003/...thers.rar.html

Volume 04.06 Thermal Insulation; Environmental Acoustics
http://rapidshare.com/files/8313928/...stics.rar.html

Volume 04.07 Building Seals and Sealants; Fire Standards; Dimension Stone
http://rapidshare.com/files/8315347/...Stone.rar.html

Volume 04.08 Soil and Rock (I) D 420 - D 5611
http://rapidshare.com/files/8316485/..._5611.rar.html

Volume 04.09 Soil and Rock (II) D 5714 - latest
http://rapidshare.com/files/8317627/...atest.rar.html

Volume 04.10 Wood
http://rapidshare.com/files/8318215/..._Wood.rar.html

Volume 04.11 Building Constructions (I) E 72 - E 1670
http://rapidshare.com/files/8319213/..._1670.rar.html

Volume 04.12 Building Constructions (II) E 1671 - latest; Property Management Systems;others
http://rapidshare.com/files/8320208/...ers.rar.ht ml

Volume 04.13 Geosynthetics
http://rapidshare.com/files/8320510/...etics.rar.html


تفاصيل كل اختبار في الملحقات 

اريد ان اعرف رأيك وانتظري المزيد


----------



## normalization (10 يونيو 2007)

eng_tna_82 قال:


> *هل هناك بحث تفصيلي عن*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 







Volume_01.01_Steel--Piping__Tubing__Fittings
http://rapidshare.com/files/8287916/...__Fittings.rar

Volume_01.02_Ferrous_Castings__Ferroalloys
http://rapidshare.com/files/8287917/...erroalloys.rar

Volume_01.03_Steel--Plate__Sheet__Strip__Wire__Stainless_Steel_Bar.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/8295026/..._Steel_Bar.rar

Volume_01.05_Steel--Bars__Forgings__Bearing__Chain__Springs.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/8295027/...n__Springs.rar

Volume_01.06_Coated_Steel_Products.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/8295028/...l_Products.rar

Volume_01.07_Ships_and_Marine_Technology.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/8295030/...Technology.rar

Volume_01.08_Fasteners__Rolling_Element_Bearings.r ar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/8299085/...ngs.r ar.html







تفاصيل كل جزء علي حد في المرفقات 
حمل الجزء الذي تريد


----------



## Mr. Data (10 يونيو 2007)

مشكور على هذا الجهد الطيب

هل هناك كتب او رسائل عن بطاقة توازن الاداء Balanced Scorecard

او عن قياس الاداء في المنشآت


----------



## مهندس جوده (10 يونيو 2007)

normalization قال:


> ارجو كتابة اسم البحث الذي تريدةبالانجليزي مع كتابة اسم الدورية ورقم الصفحة
> وياريت نقتصر علي ابحاث الكيمياء


 
*شكرا ليك وفهمنا كمان كميائي بسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس *


----------



## normalization (10 يونيو 2007)

Mr. Data قال:


> مشكور على هذا الجهد الطيب
> 
> هل هناك كتب او رسائل عن بطاقة توازن الاداء Balanced Scorecard
> 
> ...


 




*The Balanced Scorecard: Translating Strategy into **Action *

http://mihd.net/lmrt6x​ 


*Balanced Scorecard Step-by-Step: Maximizing Performance and Maintaining Results *​ 


http://rapidshare.com/files/4000300/Scorecard.rar​ 
*President's Management Agenda: A Balanced Scorecard Approach *​ 
http://www2.fixdown.com/en/soft/14299.htm​ 

*Rethinking Performance Measurement *​ 


http://mihd.net/2.292/0521812437.rar.html​ 


*The Strategy-Focused Organization: How Balanced Scorecard Companies Thrive in the New Business Environment *​ 

http://mihd.net/7.766/1578512506.rar.html



keep in touch​]​


----------



## engdaim (11 يونيو 2007)

ممكن معلومات عنك


----------



## normalization (11 يونيو 2007)

engdaim قال:


> ممكن معلومات عنك


 


Hesham​ 
Chemist​ 
Researcher​


----------



## rmz3003 (13 يونيو 2007)

*السلام عليكم*

هذه اول مشاركة لي
اتمنى تلبو طلبي البسيط
ابغى بحث جدا بسيط عن كل من الموضوعين التاليين :
1)liquid-liquid extraction 
2)gas absorption
كلها من طرق ال separation
ومشكور مقدما


----------



## م/حسن جاد (14 يونيو 2007)

شكرا يا استاذ هشام على مشاركاتك المفيده وجزالك الله خير 
يا ريت لو تقدر تبعتلى كتاب الastm


----------



## م/حسن جاد (14 يونيو 2007)

اقصد الجزء من كتاب Astm الخاص بالتحاليل الكيميائيه واذا كان فيه اى جزء خاص بالمياه كمان


----------



## م/حسن جاد (14 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم انت موجود الان فى المنتدى يا اخ هشام؟ اذا تقدر تدخل على المسنجر يا ريت


----------



## م/حسن جاد (14 يونيو 2007)

اخ هشام لو موجود فى المنتدى يا ريت لو تدخل على ****** لوتقدر


----------



## normalization (14 يونيو 2007)

rmz3003 قال:


> هذه اول مشاركة لي
> اتمنى تلبو طلبي البسيط
> ابغى بحث جدا بسيط عن كل من الموضوعين التاليين :
> 1)liquid-liquid extraction
> ...


 
اخي انت تطلب مضوع واسع جدا
حاول تحديدة بعض الشيئ واليك هذةالمراجع التي يمكن ان تفيدك



*Liquid Extraction. (McGraw-Hill Chemical Engineering Series) First Edition *

http://rapidshare.com/files/7708313/LE.htm



*Solvent Extraction Principles and Practice, Second Edition *

http://rapidshare.com/files/17854155/SEPP.rar.html


*Ion Exchange and Solvent Extraction: Volume 17 (Ion Exchange and Solvent Extraction) *
http://rapidshare.com/files/32025470/Ion_Exchange_and_Solvent_Extraction_Volume_17_-_TQN.rar

*Introduction to Modern Liquid Chromatography *

http://rapidshare.com/files/2959264/Introduction_to_Modern_Liquid_Chromatography__0471038229_.rar
​وهناك العديد من المراجع عن 

HPLC
GC
ACTIVE CARBON​










​


----------



## normalization (14 يونيو 2007)

م/حسن جاد قال:


> اقصد الجزء من كتاب Astm الخاص بالتحاليل الكيميائيه واذا كان فيه اى جزء خاص بالمياه كمان


 


جزء ASTM الخاص بالمياة من يريدة هو

http://rapidshare.com/files/8335639/Volume_11.01_Water__I_.rar.html

http://rapidshare.com/files/8335643/Volume_11.02_Water__II_.rar.html


اما ااخ م / حسن سوف ارسلة لك عي ال******


----------



## محمد اسماعيل السيد (14 يونيو 2007)

ألأخ العزيز
أرجو أى paper أو أبحاث عن المواضيع التالية 
automotive coating formulations 
rubbrized underbody coating 
coating from a to z


----------



## ahmedresas (14 يونيو 2007)

thank u brother for ur great effort, can u help me to find any information about enhancing heat transfer coefficent of offest strip flat plate heat exchanger,and any doc that help me in using and undersatnding AND simulation using FLUNT and GAMBIT


----------



## السنور (14 يونيو 2007)

هلا اخوي انا بدي هذه البحوث 


Synthesis of unsaturated polyester resins based on rosin acrylic acid adduct for coating applications
Reactive and Functional Polymers, Volume 67, Issue 6, June 2007, Pages 549-563
Ayman M. Atta, Ashraf M. Elsaeed, Reem K. Farag and Shymaa M. El-Saeed


Synthesis and characterization of polyester resins based on Nahar seed oil
Progress in Organic Coatings, Volume 49, Issue 2, March 2004, Pages 146-152
N. Dutta, N. Karak and S. K. Dolui


Kinetics of polyesterification: modelling and simulation of unsaturated polyester synthesis involving 2-methyl-1,3-propanediol
Polymer, Volume 44, Issue 19, September 2003, Pages 6103-6109
K. Nalampang and A. F. Johnson



Synthesis of unsaturated polyesters for improved interfacial strength in carbon fibre composites
Composites Part A: Applied Science and Manufacturing, Volume 33, Issue 9, September 2002, Pages 1239-1252
E. K. Gamstedt, M. Skrifvars, T. K. Jacobsen and R. Pyrz



Radiation-thickening of iso-polyester resin
Radiation Physics and Chemistry, Volume 76, Issue 6, June 2007, Pages 1058-1068
M. Czayka, M. Fisch, Roberto M. Uribe and C. Vargas–Aburto


مشكور مقدماً


----------



## normalization (14 يونيو 2007)

السنور قال:


> هلا اخوي انا بدي هذه البحوث
> 
> 
> Synthesis of unsaturated polyester resins based on rosin acrylic acid adduct for coating applications
> ...


 


الابحاث المطلوبة بالمرفقات

اما بالنسبة لموضوع التحضر فبحتاج الي الخبرة اكثر من الابحاث انصحك بالرجوع الي منلة خبرة بالموضوع من استاذةالجامعة


----------



## ahmedresas (14 يونيو 2007)

HI AGAIN, The performance of a new gas to gas heat
exchanger with strip fin


----------



## ahmedresas (14 يونيو 2007)

Authors: Wang J.1; Hirs G.G.; Rollmann P.HI AGAIN, The performance of a new gas to gas heat
exchanger with strip fin

Source: Energy Conversion and Management, Volume 40, Number 15, 11 October 1999 , pp. 1743-1751(9)

Publisher: Elsevier


----------



## normalization (14 يونيو 2007)

ahmedresas قال:


> Authors: Wang J.1; Hirs G.G.; Rollmann P.HI AGAIN, The performance of a new gas to gas heat
> exchanger with strip fin
> 
> Source: Energy Conversion and Management, Volume 40, Number 15, 11 October 1999 , pp. 1743-1751(9)
> ...


 


dear ahmed u now onlin

i try to get the target 
keep in touch 
write yourmail
and i will add u

i get some books about heat exchanger


----------



## normalization (14 يونيو 2007)

محمد اسماعيل السيد قال:


> ألأخ العزيز
> أرجو أى paper أو أبحاث عن المواضيع التالية
> automotive coating formulations
> rubbrized underbody coating
> coating from a to z


 

i just found some books about coating

if u need a specifect paper write the page and title


----------



## normalization (14 يونيو 2007)

ahmedresas قال:


> Authors: Wang J.1; Hirs G.G.; Rollmann P.HI AGAIN, The performance of a new gas to gas heat
> exchanger with strip fin
> 
> Source: Energy Conversion and Management, Volume 40, Number 15, 11 October 1999 , pp. 1743-1751(9)
> ...


 
هذا هو البحث المطلوب


----------



## purchase_1980 (14 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي الكريم لو سمحت احتاج بحث كامل عن Fire fighting


----------



## normalization (14 يونيو 2007)

normalization قال:


> الابحاث المطلوبة بالمرفقات
> 
> اما بالنسبة لموضوع التحضر فبحتاج الي الخبرة اكثر من الابحاث انصحك بالرجوع الي منلة خبرة بالموضوع من استاذةالجامعة


اسف نسيت المرفقات


----------



## normalization (15 يونيو 2007)

purchase_1980 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اخي الكريم لو سمحت احتاج بحث كامل عن Fire fighting


هذة بعض الابحاث



*Determination of
Perfluorocarboxylates in
Groundwater Impacted by
Fire-Fighting Activity
​Perfluorinated Surfactants and the Environmental
Implications of Their Use in Fire-Fighting Foams​Viscosity​​of Fire-Fighting Foam
​Monitoring Perfluorinated
Surfactants in Biota and Surface
Water Samples Following an
Accidental Release of Fire-Fighting
Foam into Etobicoke Creek


​





​*


----------



## Eng. Mossa (15 يونيو 2007)

اخوي 
شاكر لك تعاونك 

ابي ابحث عن اي مشروع تصميم ethylene oxide plant باسخدام اي برنامج (يفضل ChemCad او Hyasys ) والف شكر 

للتواصل هذا ايمـــيلي:

Myn300

hotmail..com


----------



## ahmedresas (15 يونيو 2007)

thanks 4 ur help,if u have a books in the design of flat plate heat exchanger then send, my mail is [email protected],


----------



## normalization (15 يونيو 2007)

*هـــــــــــــــــــــــــــام*

نظرا لعدم المشاركة التفاعلية 
فالكل يخذ ابحاثة بدون حتي كلمة شكرا





قررت عدم تقديم اي بحث​


----------



## ahmedresas (15 يونيو 2007)

ya a7"ee antethr el ager mn 3nd ALLAH,WLA tanteher el ager m,n el bashr, enta ne3ma el 3wn ll talba we ba7theen,


----------



## normalization (15 يونيو 2007)

ahmedresas قال:


> ya a7"ee antethr el ager mn 3nd ALLAH,WLA tanteher el ager m,n el bashr, enta ne3ma el 3wn ll talba we ba7theen,


 


كل من يريد اي بحث او كتاب 

فاليكتب اسم الكتاب او رقم البحث واسم الدورية

and write mail


----------



## ahmedresas (15 يونيو 2007)

welcom back...................................ahmedresas at hotmail


----------



## هدى رضا (15 يونيو 2007)

اخي العزيز احتاج موضوع بحث لا يحتاج الى اجهزة اي نظري فقط او اي شئ عن modling


----------



## السنور (15 يونيو 2007)

مشكور اخوي على الملفات ولاكن بعد فك الضغط الملفات يطلع لي انه الملفات معطوبه يا ريت ترفعهم مره تانيه 


تحياتي لك


----------



## لااله الا الله (15 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم احتاج لمعرفة التركيب الصحيح لمادة المخفف فى اجهزة ال Cbc و تعرف ب Deluent 
و اريد احد المهندسين الكيميائيين من مصر ويستطيع تصنيع هذه المادة ونحن نوفر له الامكانيات


----------



## لااله الا الله (15 يونيو 2007)

اسف اجهزة ال Cbc تستخدم فى تحليل الدم و يعرف بعد الدم


----------



## محمد اسماعيل السيد (15 يونيو 2007)

أشكرك على ردك السريع 
وأتمنى الحصول على هذة الكتب وتنزيلها 
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد اسماعيل السيد (15 يونيو 2007)

الله عز وجل سيجازيك كل الخير 
ولا تنسى (كان الله فى عون العبد مادام العبد فى عون أخيه)
ومن لايشكر الناس لايشكر الله 
أرجو الحصول على هذه الكتب
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد اسماعيل السيد (15 يونيو 2007)

mesmaile*************


----------



## محمد اسماعيل السيد (15 يونيو 2007)

mesmaile at maktoob


----------



## normalization (16 يونيو 2007)

السنور قال:


> مشكور اخوي على الملفات ولاكن بعد فك الضغط الملفات يطلع لي انه الملفات معطوبه يا ريت ترفعهم مره تانيه
> 
> 
> تحياتي لك


 
غير امتداد الملف من zip to rar


----------



## mb14 (16 يونيو 2007)

normalization قال:


> من هنا
> 
> 
> gerlach / gerlach
> ...


 

بارك الله فيك وزادك بسطة فى العلم والجسم واحسن جزائك فى الآخرة


----------



## normalization (17 يونيو 2007)

هدى رضا قال:


> اخي العزيز احتاج موضوع بحث لا يحتاج الى اجهزة اي نظري فقط او اي شئ عن modling


 
هذة بعض المراجع​
Modeling and Simulation in Manufacturing and Defense Acquisition 
Advances in Geometric Modeling 
Mathematical Analysis for Modeling 
The Art of Software Modeling 
Enterprise Modeling And Computing With UML 
Environmental Applications of Geochemical Modeling '
Operation and Modeling of the MOS Transistor 
Information Modeling for Internet Applications 
Modeling and Simulation for RF System Design 
Data Modeling Techniques for Data Warehousing 
Modeling and Simulation in Scilab/Scicos
Beginning Relational Data Modeling, Second Edition 
Modeling and Analysis of Telecommunications Networks
select any one -if any- and mailme
​


----------



## نورالاسراء (17 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم
شكرا جدا وبارك الله فيك على مجهودك
i need information about ethylene oxide plant ,flow sheet , material & energy balance
thanks a lot


----------



## هدى رضا (17 يونيو 2007)

مشكور اخي الكريم سوف ابحث في هذه المراجع وجزاك الله عني كل خير


----------



## normalization (17 يونيو 2007)

هدى رضا قال:


> مشكور اخي الكريم سوف ابحث في هذه المراجع وجزاك الله عني كل خير


 

المراجع متوفرة لدي 

just select one you need and mail me to send


----------



## Mr. Data (17 يونيو 2007)

normalization قال:


> *The Balanced Scorecard: Translating Strategy into **Action *
> 
> http://mihd.net/lmrt6x​
> 
> ...




جزاك الله خير وبارك فيك وفي جهودك


----------



## كيميكال (18 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

*i need information about ammonia plant ,flow sheet , material & energy balance, cost estimation and design of units(byChemCad) 
thanks a lot*




*R1R2R3R************* *


----------



## كيميكال (18 يونيو 2007)

أنا آسف ,,, الإيميل على *********R1R2R3R*


*ولك جزيل الشكر والإحترام*


----------



## haider2003 (18 يونيو 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

اخي العزيز 
ارجو منك الحصول على رساله الدكتوراه التالية و اكون شاكر لك جدا

http://wwwlib.umi.com/dissertations/fullcit/3012161
TITLE Design of plantwide control systems 
AUTHOR Mahajanam, Rama Venkata 
DEGREE PhD 
SCHOOL UNIVERSITY OF MASSACHUSETTS AMHERST 
DATE 2001 
PAGES 160 
ADVISER Zheng, Alex Z. Q.; Douglas, James M. 
ISBN 0-493-21975-7 
SOURCE DAI-B 62/04, p. 1962, Oct 2001 
SUBJECT ENGINEERING, CHEMICAL (0542); ENGINEERING, INDUSTRIAL (0546)


----------



## هدى رضا (18 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم اخي الفاضل احتاج اي بحث عن finite elements وعلاقتها مع heat transfer or fluid flow


----------



## السنور (18 يونيو 2007)

هلا اخوي غيرة الأمتداد نفس المشكله ويطلع لي يبغي باسورد ؟

مشكور اخوي


----------



## نورا سطاس (19 يونيو 2007)

السلا م عليكم :
سيدي العزيز لقد اسعدني جدا ردك على طلبي وعند رؤيتي للكم الذي بعثته الي زادني الامر سعادة ..لكنني لم استطع ان افتح أي من هذه الروابط نهائيا ولقد استعنت باكثر من شخص من الذين اكثر مني دراية لكننا لم انجح وخصوصا انني في صدد هذا البحث الان وانا بحاجة لاي مرجع .
ارجو اكمال معروفك معي ...وان تقول لي ما ذا افعل 
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## المهندسة من العراق (19 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز
ارجو منك ان تساعدني
اريد الحصول على اي اطروحة تحتوي على pore size or porosity or pore between three sphere 
بليززززززززززز ارجو الرد


----------



## هدى رضا (19 يونيو 2007)

اخي العزيز احتاج الى احى الاطاريح التالية ان استطعت:-

_A Finite Element Simulation of the Navier-Stokes Equations for the Axisymmetric Vortex Breakdown in a Tube, _Tarık Kaya, M. Sc. Thesis, Sole Supervisor, February 1987. 
_Development of a Finite Element Computer Code for the Solution of Some Fluid Mechanics and Heat Transfer Problems, _Mofid Mahdi, M. Sc. Thesis, Sole Supervisor, June 1988.


----------



## mo-ma (19 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## normalization (20 يونيو 2007)

haider2003 قال:


> اخي العزيز
> ارجو منك الحصول على رساله الدكتوراه التالية و اكون شاكر لك جدا
> 
> http://wwwlib.umi.com/dissertations/fullcit/3012161
> ...


 
حجم الرسالة 4.3 mb 
اذا كنت في حاجة للرسالة 
mailme


----------



## normalization (20 يونيو 2007)

السنور قال:


> هلا اخوي غيرة الأمتداد نفس المشكله ويطلع لي يبغي باسورد ؟
> 
> مشكور اخوي


 

PASSWORD normal or normalization


----------



## normalization (20 يونيو 2007)

نورة سطاس قال:


> السلا م عليكم :
> سيدي العزيز لقد اسعدني جدا ردك على طلبي وعند رؤيتي للكم الذي بعثته الي زادني الامر سعادة ..لكنني لم استطع ان افتح أي من هذه الروابط نهائيا ولقد استعنت باكثر من شخص من الذين اكثر مني دراية لكننا لم انجح وخصوصا انني في صدد هذا البحث الان وانا بحاجة لاي مرجع .
> ارجو اكمال معروفك معي ...وان تقول لي ما ذا افعل
> مع جزيل الشكر


 

add me in your mail-masenger i will tell y more


----------



## نورالاسراء (20 يونيو 2007)

*طلب لو ممكن*



نورالاسراء قال:


> السلام عليكم
> شكرا جدا وبارك الله فيك على مجهودك
> i need information about ethylene oxide plant ,flow sheet , material & energy balance
> thanks a lot




السلام عليكم
اتمنى من انك تقدر تساعدنى لانى محتاجه للمشروع ضرورى
شكرا جدا


----------



## normalization (21 يونيو 2007)

نورالاسراء قال:


> السلام عليكم
> شكرا جدا وبارك الله فيك على مجهودك
> i need information about ethylene oxide plant ,flow sheet , material & energy balance
> thanks a lot


 
Do not give me a project
give me paper or thesis

try this site 
http://www.owlnet.rice.edu/~chbe403/ethox97.html


----------



## السنور (21 يونيو 2007)

هلا اخوي هم ما اشتغل عندي
على العموم مشكور على المساعده


----------



## normalization (21 يونيو 2007)

السنور قال:


> هلا اخوي هم ما اشتغل عندي
> على العموم مشكور على المساعده


 
البحث الاول


----------



## normalization (21 يونيو 2007)

السنور قال:


> هلا اخوي هم ما اشتغل عندي
> على العموم مشكور على المساعده


الابحاث 2و3و4


----------



## السنور (21 يونيو 2007)

تسلم يا الغالي ومشكور على تعبك وياي وكل شيئ تمام 

تسلم


----------



## freedom lover (22 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم 
لو سمحت أريد مواقع في تصميم أبراج التقطير بسبب أن مشروع تخرجي سوف يكون تصميم برج تقطير وإجراء بعض الدراسات عنه


----------



## هدى رضا (22 يونيو 2007)

هذا موقع ممتاز للتصاميم 
http://www.freecalc.com


----------



## haider2003 (22 يونيو 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته*

اخي العزيز بارك الله فيك ورحم الله والديك و ادخلهما الجنه انشاء الله على هذا المجهود الرائع لقد انقذتني عندما وجدت رساله الدكتوراه التي كنت ابحث عنها
ارجو منك اتمام جميلك وارسال البحوث التالية حيث انا محتاجها جدا في دراستي مع جزيل الشكر و الامتنان

1- Nasi, M., M. Alikoski and D. C. White, Advanced Control of Acetylene Hydrogenation Reactors, hydrocarbons processing June (1985)
2- Hobbs, J. W. Industrial Process Control, AIChE Workshop, 1979, 7
3- Weiss, G. H. 'The modelling and control of the acetylene converters', 1C1 Engineering Report C2H2APC:GHW, August 1994
4- Downs J. J. and E. F. Voge4, A plant-wide industrial process control problem. Paper 24a, AKitE 1990 Annual Meeting,Chicago. IL (1990).
5-Schwab, Taylor, and Spence, "Catalysis" pp 177-233 D. Van Nostrand Co Inc (1937)
6- Lupfer , D. E. and Oglesby M. W. " The application of Dead time compensation to a chemical reactor for automatic control of production rate " ISA Transactions Vol 1 No 1
7- Malik, S. A. and D. A. Fortin, Non-linear Constrained Computer Control of Hydrogenation
Reactions in Acetylene Converter, AIChE Annual Meeting, San Francisco, (1989).


----------



## normalization (23 يونيو 2007)

haider2003 قال:


> اخي العزيز بارك الله فيك ورحم الله والديك و ادخلهما الجنه انشاء الله على هذا المجهود الرائع لقد انقذتني عندما وجدت رساله الدكتوراه التي كنت ابحث عنها
> ارجو منك اتمام جميلك وارسال البحوث التالية حيث انا محتاجها جدا في دراستي مع جزيل الشكر و الامتنان
> 
> 1- Nasi, M., M. Alikoski and D. C. White, Advanced Control of Acetylene Hydrogenation Reactors, hydrocarbons processing June (1985)
> ...


 



Hydrocarbon Processing
_Hydrocarb Process_
ISSN (printed): 0018-8190.

*Further information*​
Hydrocarbon Processing website (full text articles not currently available online)​


معظم الدوريات قبل 1995 يصعب العثور عليها​


----------



## freedom lover (23 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم 
لو سمحت أريد مواقع في تصميم أبراج التقطير بسبب أن مشروع تخرجي سوف يكون تصميم برج تقطير وإجراء بعض الدراسات عنه


----------



## باش مهندسة (26 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم.. شكرا على مجهودك ..اريد عمل تقرير عن تصنيع الادوية من دخول المواد الخام الى المصنع و حتى الغليف يشمل الاقراص و الكبسولات و الحقن و الادوية (شراب)


----------



## ابو ثابت84 (1 يوليو 2007)

هناك عدة طرق لتحضير 
emulsion of etheleen oxide groub 2-3
احتاج معرفتها سريعاً


----------



## ياسين الامين (7 يوليو 2007)

*\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\ \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\*

بعد التحية ارجوا بحث كامل عنadvanced Thermodynamcs And Statistical


----------



## ياسين الامين (7 يوليو 2007)

ارجوا المساعدة فة اعداد بحث فىadvanced Therodynamics And Statistical Thermodynamics
وكبف يمكن اتمام بحث فى مادة بهذا العنوان العام 
وشكرا


----------



## normalization (8 يوليو 2007)

ياسين الامين قال:


> ارجوا المساعدة فة اعداد بحث فىadvanced Therodynamics And Statistical Thermodynamics
> وكبف يمكن اتمام بحث فى مادة بهذا العنوان العام
> وشكرا





 Equilibrium and Non-Equilibrium Statistical Thermodynamics  
By Michel Le Bellac,&nbspFabrice Mortessagne,&nbspG. George Batrouni, 


 *Publisher:* Cambridge University Press
 *Number Of Pages:*  632
 *Publication Date:* 2004-05-03
 *Sales Rank:* 678084
 *ISBN / ASIN:* 0521821436
 *EAN:* 9780521821438
http://rapidshare.com/files/35886330/EQANONEST.rar






 Statistical Thermodynamics of Surfaces, Interfaces, and Membranes (Frontiers in Physics, Vol 90)  
By Samuel A. Safran 


 *Publisher:* Perseus Books Group
 *Number Of Pages:* 498
 *Publication Date:* 1994-03
 *Sales Rank:* 2071277
 *ISBN / ASIN:* 0201626330
 *EAN:* 9780201626339
http://www.uploading.com/?get=V7YXTKLQ



 An Introduction to Thermodynamics and Statistical Mechanics  
By Keith Stowe 


 *Publisher:* Cambridge University Press
 *Number Of Pages:* 570
 *Publication Date:* 2007-06-11
 *Sales Rank:* 499497
 *ISBN / ASIN:* 0521865573
 *EAN:* 9780521865579


http://mihd.net/4sai1f





​


----------



## Emad Taha Talafeha (10 يوليو 2007)

Dear Sirs;

I want this study which is talking about "A short General Review of Solar Ponds "
Multer,R.K.(1982) Solar Ponds Collect Sun's Heat. Chemical Engineering ,8 March (87-89)

As you all know that Solar ponds are considered a unique and a limited number of books or publications is talking about this process, which is extract minerals from Saline water using the Solar engery.

If you have any publications about solar ponds , please send it and i do appreciate your help in advance.

Best Regards;
Emad Talafeha


----------



## ياسين الامين (10 يوليو 2007)

شكرا لك اخى على هذة المساعدة ولكن لم استطع تحميل هذة الكتب ارجو المساعدة


----------



## ياسين الامين (10 يوليو 2007)

اخى الحبيب ارجوا المساعدة فى البحوث الاتية
advancedthermodynamics and statistical thermodynamics
advanced separation processes
مع توضيح كيفية التحميل. وكيفية كتابة بحثفى هاذين الموضوعين ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## Emad Taha Talafeha (11 يوليو 2007)

Dear Sir;

I'd like if possible to get the hereunder paper that had been published in the Chemical Engineering Magazine.
This paper is a short review of the solar ponds 

Multer,R.K.(1982) Solar Ponds Collect Sun's Heat . Chemical Engineering, 8 March, 87-89
As you know, process of extracting minerals from saline brine is unique and the number of publications about this process is very limited.
so, i will be greatly thankfull for you if you can send me the above paper or any other papers talking about Solar ponds.

Best Regards;
Emad Talafeha


----------



## Emad Taha Talafeha (11 يوليو 2007)

Dear Sir;

I'm looking for this paper which is talking about factors determining the rate of evaporation in the production of Salt.

Bonythan,C.W.(1966) Factors Determining the Rate of Evaporation in the Production of Salt, Proceedings of the 2nd Symposium on Salt, Northern Ohio Geological society, Cleveland.

I do appreciate your efforts

Best Regards;
Emad Talafeha


----------



## normalization (11 يوليو 2007)

Emad Taha Talafeha قال:


> Dear Sir;
> 
> I'm looking for this paper which is talking about factors determining the rate of evaporation in the production of Salt.
> 
> ...





paper befor 1995 is not available


----------



## نورا سطاس (12 يوليو 2007)

شكرا لك ..
لدي عنوان ***** ..واكون شاكرة ان راسلتني
nstas*************
انتظر الرد


----------



## نورا سطاس (12 يوليو 2007)

normalization قال:


> add me in your mail-masenger i will tell y more


my email [email protected]


----------



## normalization (12 يوليو 2007)

Emad Taha Talafeha قال:


> Dear Sirs;
> 
> I want this study which is talking about "A short General Review of Solar Ponds "
> Multer,R.K.(1982) Solar Ponds Collect Sun's Heat. Chemical Engineering ,8 March (87-89)
> ...





السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اسف لتأخر الرد
لكن ارجو ان تكون الملفات المرفقه قد تفي بكل ما تبحث عنة

Water desalination by membrane distillation coupled with a solar pond
by Solis, Sergio Saul, M.S., The University of Texas at El Paso, 1999, 74 pages



Monitoring and data analysis for solar pond operation
by Lu, Huanmin, M.S., The University of Texas at El Paso, 1994, 132 pages


Performance of a solar pond coupled multistage flash desalination system
by Kyathsandra, Jagadeesh Mallikarjunaiah, M.S., The University of Texas at El Paso, 1988, 122 pages; 


حجم الملفات 2.8 2.8 4.6 mb
لا استطيع رفعها هنا يمكنك طلبها من منتدي المهندس المسلم فسم مكتبة الكيمياء


----------



## chemicalengineer99 (13 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
I need help if possible to get any paper or book that it is talking about preparation and characterization of thin film composite membrane.
I need help if possible to get any paper or book talking about thin film composite membrane coating mechaine.
ولكم جيزيل الشكر والسلام عليكم


----------



## اسماعيل ذياب (15 يوليو 2007)

*المنظفات*

السلام عليكم
ارجو تويدي ببحث مفصل عن صناعة المنظفات 
مع التقدير


----------



## نورا سطاس (15 يوليو 2007)

I am still waiting


----------



## رائد احمد (15 يوليو 2007)

Iam need proposal about the suspensions systems active and passive ....etc and its modelingEng.Raaed Ahmed


----------



## حسين3292 (17 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم
I need a research about 
Natural gas Flaring improvement
And i wnat to know how to calculate the heating value of the natural gas knowing the composition


----------



## نافع محرق (18 يوليو 2007)

هذا موضوع مشروع تخرجي ارجوك ساعدني باي معلومات 
Dehydrogenation of ethylbenzene to styrene


----------



## normalization (18 يوليو 2007)

*ملتقى طلبات الكتب الهندسيه e-Book Requests* 
قسم خاص لطلبات الكتب الهندسيه والأبحاث والأوراق العلمي


----------



## نافع محرق (19 يوليو 2007)

*أرجوك ساعدني تكفى لاني ابي اتخرج*

هذا عنوان مشروع تخرجي :
Mathematicl Analysis on Catalytic Dehydrogenation of ehtylbenzene to Styrene


Using Ceramic Membranes 



ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## اسامه الاغةوات (20 يوليو 2007)

اطلب اي تقري مفصل عن انتاج وصناعه والخلطات التي من خلالها يتم صناعه البيتومين 
مع خالص الشكر والتقدير وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## ramahi (21 يوليو 2007)

why not give us the website you are using to bring those papers ! 
don't gove me some fish but teach me fishing !


----------



## karoom (22 يوليو 2007)

*اطلب بحث عن صناعة الادويه*

اطلب بحث تفصيلي عن صناعه الادويه....
السوائل و الكبسولات والبدره و ضبط الجوده و تنقيه المياه........
مع تحياتي


----------



## ياسين الامين (23 يوليو 2007)

الاخ الغالى 
بعد التحية
ارجو المساعدة فى البحوث الاتية
advanced thermodynamics and statistical thermodynamics
advanced separation procasses
advanced process simulation


----------



## امير العراق (29 يوليو 2007)

الاخ الغالي ارجو افادتي عن موضوع 
modeling of CO2 absorption in ionic liquids اقصد بالسوائل الايونيه اي تعتبر solvents


----------



## فيصل التميمي (31 يوليو 2007)

*اخوك بالله فيصل*

الى الاخ صاحب الموضوع 

اقدر لك هذا الكرم والنبل 

واسال الله ان يجزيك الله الخير 

ولا تنتظر الشكر من احد

واي خدمه احنا جاهزين 

فيما نستطيع 

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## مهايد (2 أغسطس 2007)

normalization قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> 
> ان شاء الله سوف اقوم بتلبية رغبات الاخوة الباحثين
> 
> ...




السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

احتاج الى رسالة ماجستير أو دكتوراه وعنوانها 
Interacting Boson Model ( IBM-2) for kr(90-84) or hg(200-194) or any other element

سأكون ممتنة جدا على مساعدتك

بريدي الألكتروني هو
najat_sh***********


----------



## betalnile (2 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخواني وأخواتي طالبة مساعدتكم وأرائكم في مشروع صغير مطلوب مني في إحدى المواد
أنا خريجة هندسة كيميائية وبحضر ماجستير في الهندسة البيئية 
عندي مادة الحين إسمها Solid Hazardous Waste Management
و مطلوب مني أصمم complete system plant to manage Flourescent Bulbs Waste 
involving the process flow chart and indicate all the equipments
طبعا بعمل في بحوثات والحمدلله إتحصلت عن معلومات عن الموضوع ولكن لم أتحصل بعد على process 
فأتمنى أن أجد بينكم من يفيدي ولكم ألف شكر


----------



## امير العراق (2 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم احتاج الى هذه , 
1- 
Solubilities of Oxygen and Carbon Dioxide in Butyl Methyl Imidazolium Tetrafluoroborate as a Function of Temperature and at Pressures Close to Atmospheric Pressurا
J. Chem. Eng. Data, 48 (3), 480 -485, 2003


2-CO2 as a Separation Switch for Ionic Liquid/Organic Mixtures 

J. Am. Chem. Soc., 124 (35), 10276 -10277, 200
.American. chemical .socity

3- Solubility of CO2 in the Ionic Liquid [bmim][PF6] 

J. Chem. Eng. Data, 48 (3), 746 -749, 2003


----------



## الرسام888 (2 أغسطس 2007)

بالتوفيق للجمييييييييييع


----------



## فيصل التميمي (2 أغسطس 2007)

*اذا ممكن*

الاخ الحبيب الكريم

بعد اذنك واذا ما فيها تعب عليك 
اي بحث خاص بموضوع معالجة مياه الشرب المعباه وخصائصها واي شيء يتعلق بهذا الموضوع


----------



## حسان85 (2 أغسطس 2007)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## desalination (2 أغسطس 2007)

شكر الله لك جهودك أخي normalization "لا تنسى إحتساب الأجر ففعلك عظيم"

أخي العزيز أنا بحاجة ل:

seawater physical properties calculations

إن إستطعت خدمتي فلك مني صادق الدعوات....ودمت بحفظ الله ورعايته.


----------



## ياسين الامين (2 أغسطس 2007)

الاخ الغالى 
بعد التحية
ارجو المساعدة فى البحوث الاتية
advanced thermodynamics and statistical thermodynamics
advanced separation procasses
advanced process simulation


----------



## سعد33 (3 أغسطس 2007)

الله يجزاكم خيراا
يالريت مقالات او ابحاث عن كيفية عمل 
اختبارات على المباني والمنشات القائمه
بغرض تحديد سلامتها وصلاحيتها


----------



## امير العراق (3 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم
احتاج الى هذه البحوث , واذا تم الحصول عليها اكون ممنون منك 
1- 
Solubilities of Oxygen and Carbon Dioxide in Butyl Methyl Imidazolium Tetrafluoroborate as a Function of Temperature and at Pressures Close to Atmospheric Pressurا
J. Chem. Eng. Data, 48 (3), 480 -485, 2003


2-CO2 as a Separation Switch for Ionic Liquid/Organic Mixtures 

J. Am. Chem. Soc., 124 (35), 10276 -10277, 200
.American. chemical .socity

3- Solubility of CO2 in the Ionic Liquid [bmim][PF6] 

J. Chem. Eng. Data, 48 (3), 746 -749, 2003


----------



## desalination (5 أغسطس 2007)

أخي normalization جزاك الله كل خير على مجهوداتك
وياليت تقدر توفر لي هالبحث إذا أمكن​

Slesarenko, V., and A. Shtim
Determination of seawater enthalpy and entropy during the calculation of thermal desalination plants. 


Desalination, v. 71, Feb. 1989: 203-210TD478.D4 
​ودمت بود​


----------



## engdaim (5 أغسطس 2007)

effective microorganisms in biological treatment for polluted water


----------



## ma2009 (6 أغسطس 2007)

*مساعدة*

السلام عليكم الخي العزيز
:86: :86: صارلي فتره ابحث عن بحث مفصل عن مادة الزئبق ومالقية الا مختصرات
فارجو منك واكون لك شاكراً في تزويدي بالبحث

والله يعطيك العافية:56: :56: :56:


----------



## شريف عاشور قنديل (8 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
و الصلاة و السلام على أشرف المرسلين
أخى الحبيب بارك الله فيك و جعل عملك الجليل هذا فى ميزان حسناتك يون القيامة 
أنا كيميائى أعمل بشركة بترول فى مجال السلامة و الصحة المهنية وحماية الببيئة بجمهورية مصر العربية و أرجو مساعدتى فى الحصول على نسخ من المراجع الآتية (API-NFPA- OSHA) ولك خالص تحياتى 
وفقنا الله للعمل على رفعة و تقدم هذه الامة
أخوك 
كيميائى شريف عاشور قنديل


----------



## كيميكال (8 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

*i need information about ammonia plant ,flow sheet , material & energy balance, cost estimation and design of units(byChemCad) 
thanks a lot*


إيـــميــلي على الـــــهـــــوت مــيــل R1R2R3R


----------



## شريف عاشور قنديل (8 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
و الصلاة و السلام على أشرف المرسلين
أخى الحبيب بارك الله فيك و جعل عملك الجليل هذا فى ميزان حسناتك يون القيامة 
أنا كيميائى أعمل بشركة بترول فى مجال السلامة و الصحة المهنية وحماية الببيئة بجمهورية مصر العربية و أرجو مساعدتى فى الحصول على نسخ من المراجع الآتية (API-NFPA- OSHA) ولك خالص تحياتى 
وفقنا الله للعمل على رفعة و تقدم هذه الامة
أخوك 
كيميائى شريف عاشور قنديل


----------



## ياسين الامين (8 أغسطس 2007)

advanced thermodynamics and statistical thermodynamics
advanced separation procasses
advanced process simulation


----------



## امير العراق (8 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم
احتاج الى هذه البحوث , واذا تم الحصول عليها اكون ممنون منك 
1- 
Solubilities of Oxygen and Carbon Dioxide in Butyl Methyl Imidazolium Tetrafluoroborate as a Function of Temperature and at Pressures Close to Atmospheric Pressurا
J. Chem. Eng. Data, 48 (3), 480 -485, 2003


2-CO2 as a Separation Switch for Ionic Liquid/Organic Mixtures 

J. Am. Chem. Soc., 124 (35), 10276 -10277, 200
.American. chemical .socity

3- Solubility of CO2 in the Ionic Liquid [bmim][PF6] 

J. Chem. Eng. Data, 48 (3), 746 -749, 2003


----------



## normalization (9 أغسطس 2007)

شريف عاشور قنديل قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> و الصلاة و السلام على أشرف المرسلين
> أخى الحبيب بارك الله فيك و جعل عملك الجليل هذا فى ميزان حسناتك يون القيامة
> أنا كيميائى أعمل بشركة بترول فى مجال السلامة و الصحة المهنية وحماية الببيئة بجمهورية مصر العربية و أرجو مساعدتى فى الحصول على نسخ من المراجع الآتية (API-NFPA- OSHA) ولك خالص تحياتى
> ...











رابط التحميل
http://rapidshare.com/files/23535086/NFPA2002.part1.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/23583434/NFPA2002.part2.rar






 Handbook of OSHA Construction Safety and Health, Second Edition  
By Charles D. Reese,&nbspJames Vernon Eidson, 


 *Publisher:* CRC
 *Number Of Pages:* 984
 *Publication Date:* 2006-03-23
 *Sales Rank:* 647917
 *ISBN / ASIN:* 0849365465
 *EAN:*
 9780849365461
رابط التحميل
http://mihd.net/m9tjgi


also ASTM

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=59463


----------



## أبوبكرمصطفى (10 أغسطس 2007)

أبحث عن العنوان التالي:
Tanneries waste treatment
مع جزيل الشكر.


----------



## ياسين الامين (10 أغسطس 2007)

advanced thermodynamics and statistical thermodynamicsالسلام عليكم 
ارجو المساعدة فى اعداد بحث بهذا العنوان


----------



## علاء امين (11 أغسطس 2007)

ارجو التكرم وجلب بحث عن فيوس الكبد البائي


----------



## علاء امين (11 أغسطس 2007)

وراسلني على البريد alaamin88*************


----------



## normalization (11 أغسطس 2007)

علاء امين قال:


> ارجو التكرم وجلب بحث عن فيوس الكبد البائي




 Hepatitis C Virus: From Laboratory to Clinic (Biomedical Research Topics)  
By Mark A. Feitelson 

http://rapidshare.com/files/41464689/Feitelson_Hepatitis_C_Virus-From_Laboratory_to_Clinic.pdf



 Hepatitis C Virus - A Medical Dictionary, Bibliography, and Annotated Research Guide to Internet References  
By ICON Health Publications 


http://rapidshare.com/files/11842203/HEPCINT.rar


pass: tFHEPCINT.rar


 Hepatitis Delta Virus (Medical Intelligence Unit)  
By Hiroshi Handa,&nbspYuki Yamaguchi, 


http://rapidshare.com/files/24464766/Han_HepDelVirMIUforgiga.rar

pass: giga

,ونرجوا من الله ان يوفقك في بحثك
بالضغط علي اسم الكتاب يمكنك الدخول علي صفحتة في الامازون 
بالضغط علي الرابط اسفل الكتاب يمكنك تحميلة
لمزيد من المراجع يرجي تحديد اسم المرجع 
​


----------



## freedom lover (12 أغسطس 2007)

لو سمحتم موقع فيه مشاريع تخرج لبكالوريوس هندسة كيميائية وخصوصا مشاريع عن موضوع الاستخلاص(extraction)


----------



## أبو إلياس المصري (12 أغسطس 2007)

انا أريد أن أحصل على دبلومة في نظم التحكم بالكمبيوتر Dcs و Plc و الحصول على شهادة من أي جامعة أوروبية او أمريكية .... بس مش عارف أبتدي إزاي
دخلت مواقع كتير و لا قيت تحذيرات من ان الشهادة قد لا تكون معتمدة أو ممكن العملية كلها تكون نصب في نصب و مش عارف أعمل إية


----------



## نهرالاحزان (12 أغسطس 2007)

*ارجو المساعدة*

السلام عليكم 
ارجو المساعدة بخصوص بحث قصير عن تعيين الفوسفات في المنظفات بالطرق الطيفية مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## ebaid31 (12 أغسطس 2007)

اخى الفاضل لو تكرمت انا اريد بحث عن alumnium industry ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير ويفضل لو كان رسالة دكتوراة والسلام عايكم


----------



## امير العراق (14 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم
احتاج الى هذه البحوث , واذا تم الحصول عليها اكون ممنون منك 
1- 
Solubilities of Oxygen and Carbon Dioxide in Butyl Methyl Imidazolium Tetrafluoroborate as a Function of Temperature and at Pressures Close to Atmospheric Pressurا
J. Chem. Eng. Data, 48 (3), 480 -485, 2003


2-CO2 as a Separation Switch for Ionic Liquid/Organic Mixtures 

J. Am. Chem. Soc., 124 (35), 10276 -10277, 200
.American. chemical .socity

3- Solubility of CO2 in the Ionic Liquid [bmim][PF6] 

J. Chem. Eng. Data, 48 (3), 746 -749, 2003


----------



## مهندس اليكس (15 أغسطس 2007)

كلمه مرور الScience Direct مش صحيحه من فضلك مدنا بكلمه مرور صحيحه


----------



## Emad Taha Talafeha (24 أغسطس 2007)

Dear Normalization ; 
Thanks alot for your reply. could you please tell me how to access or request the second paper titled " Monitoring and Data analysis for Solar Ponds " from the mentioned site.
Best Regards;
Emad Talafeha


----------



## منص** (24 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
الـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــف شكر


----------



## faiqmohmed (5 سبتمبر 2007)

اخي الكريم 
ان امكن هذه هذه الاطروحة
Li Li. Cost Estimation Using Back Propagation Neural Networks. thesis industrial engineering dept. west virginia university. 1995


----------



## faiqmohmed (5 سبتمبر 2007)

وهذه ايضا مع التقدير
Parametric Cost Estimating of Highway
Projects using Neural Networks
by
O Amr S. Ayed
A thesis submitted to the School of Graduate Studies
in the partial fulfillment of the requirements for
the degree of Master of Engineering
Faculty


----------



## faiqmohmed (5 سبتمبر 2007)

وهذه ايضا اخي الكريم
Uhlik, M. (1984). "Optimizing earthwork estimating for highway construction.",
Ph.D. thesis, The Pennsylvania State University, USA.


Yau, N. (1992). "An object-oriented project model for integrating building design,
construction scheduling , and cost estimating for mid-rise construction.", Ph. D.
thesis, University of Illinois at Urbana-Champaign, USA.

Akeel, N. (1989). "A database tool for statistically-based construction cost
estimate.", Ph.D. thesis, University of Colorado at Boulder, USA.


Al-Bani, M. (1994). "Developing a concrete cost estimate model for srnall
residential buildings.", Ph.D. thesis, King Fahd University, Saudi Arabia.

Ellis, M. (1989). "A model for prediction of highway construction production
rates.", Ph.D. thesis, University of Florida, USA.

Pantzeter, A. (1993) 'A methodology for modeling the cost and duration of
concrete highway bridges.", Ph-D. thesis, Purdue University, USA.

Yau, N. (1992). "An object-oriented project model for integrating building design,
construction scheduling , and cost estimating for mid-rise construction.", Ph. D.
thesis, University of Illinois at Urbana-Champaign, USA.


----------



## Control_Eng (5 سبتمبر 2007)

اخي العزيز 
اشكرك جزيل الشكر على هذا الموضوع الرائع وعسى ان يكون في ميزان حسناتك

اخي العزيز انا ادرس في جامعه بريطانيه للتحضير لرسالة الدكتوراه والبرنامج واسم البحث كالتالي

Mphil/PhD
Predictive Control (Industrial Application)......... it is part of Automatic Control and systems Engineering

اتمنى اخي العزيز تزويدي بأكثر من رساله دكتوراه بهذا المجال ولك مني جزيل الشكر والامتنان

هذه هو بريييدي الالكتروني اتمنى ان تضيفني على او تبعث لي برساله لكي اناقش معك بعض الامور

تحياتي

Phd_target على الهووووووت مييييل


----------



## sameh sallam (10 سبتمبر 2007)

Dear Sir 
now i am working in three phase reactors and the application is related to membrane which belong to water treatment 
if you want please be contact


----------



## hamadabahr1988 (12 سبتمبر 2007)

من فضلك اريد كتب وابحاث عن (البوليمارات وتطبيقاتها فى الصناعة)
شكرا


----------



## salam7 (13 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله:
اخي الكريم ,احتاج تقرير في ايا من الموضوعات التاليه(
* Water Treatment*



 Water Quality Management



 Wastewater Treatment



 Air Pollution



 Noise Pollution



 Solid Waste Management



 Hazardous Waste Management

 ) 
( just , data, analysis, objective,conclusion,refrences 
 هذه مواضيع عامه ولكن يمكن التفرع فيها .وبحثت كثيرا ولم اجد .جزاكم الله خيرا )


----------



## salam7 (13 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله:
اخواني في الله اذا واحد فيكم بيعرف مواقع ممكن انزل منها كتب هندسه بيئه يدلني رجاء.
اريد كتاب:
Introduction to Environmental
Engineering​4th edition​​ 
Mackenzie L. Davis
And
David A. Cornwell​


----------



## CHPE (16 سبتمبر 2007)

i want a report of the production of hydrogyn..
thanx


----------



## محمد نصار (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*جازاك الله خيرا أخى الكريم على هذا المجهود الطيب*


----------



## the sad lover (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*لو سمحت........*

ممكن معلومات وصور عن dust scrubber

لإن هذا مشروع التخرج ان شاء الله

وشكراً.................................
:55:


----------



## اسماعيل ذياب (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*اجابة*

السلام عليكم
هذا الموقع قد يفيدكم
www.wateronline.com


----------



## white hand (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*Password*

يا اخى انا نزلت كتاب Handbook of OSHA Construction Safety and Health
بس المشكله ان الملف المضغوط محتاج باسورد, هل فى امل ان الاقى الباسورد للملف علشان استفيد من الكتاب
وشكراُ


----------



## alamal (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*السلام عليكم*

اريد منكم ان تساعدوني على كيفية التعلم على برنامج hysis
كما اريد نسخة من البلرنامج 
ولكم جزير الشكر


----------



## rmz3030 (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*الرجاء من الجميع الدخول*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اولا كل سنة وانتم بخير والله يتقبل مننا الصيام والقيام 


تانيا :
عندي طلب بسيط وارجو انكم ما تتركوني 


عندي حاجة بسيطة مطلوبة مني وبصراحة انا مو عارف كيف اسويها 

ارجو انكم تساعدوني 

هو عبارة عن مسألة بسيطة 
سوف اكتبها لكم كما هي موجودةعندي وعنوانها هو ( production of maleic anhydride)


Background :
maleic anhydride is a versatile chemical intermediate used to make unsaturated polyester resins ,lube oil additives ,alkyd resins , and a variety of other products.
In 1995 ,global production of maleic anhydride was estemated at 1.8 billion pound , with an estamated value of 700$ million .
over the last 5 years , world consumption has increased at an average annual rate of 5.8% , with the fastest growth occuring in asia,where it is used as an intermediate for production of 1,4-butanediol .

the goul of this project is to design a grass roots facility that is capable of producing 40 million pounds of maleic anhydride per year from n-butane 


assignment :
prepare a one page document (typed) on how you would proceed about solving this problem 


اتمنى منكم المساعدة والحل في صفحة واحدة فقط 


وشكرا لكم جميعا مقدما


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (20 سبتمبر 2007)

بليز انا ارغب فى اى بحث او كتاب او اى معلومات مؤكده عن propane extraction


----------



## alshawky (21 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
اريد بحث عن معالجه المياه وطرقها في محطات المعالجه
واريد بحث عن معالجه مياه حمامات السباحه خصوصا


----------



## mutea (9 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم أخي الفاضل هشام (نورمالايزيشن) ورحمة الله وبركاته:
أرجو المساعدة في الحصول على مايمكنك من رسائل الماجستير والدكتوراه التالية (ولو واحدة منهم) وهم مرتبات حسب أهميتهم بالنسبة لي:
Sony Y. A parametric study of the Ranque–Hilsch tube. PhD thesis. University of Idaho, 1973

Reynolds AJ. Studies of rotating fluids: I. Plane axisymmetric flow. II. The Ranque–Hilsch vortex tube. PhD thesis. University of London, 1961 

Cockerill TT. Thermodynamics and fluid mechanics of a Ranque–Hilsch vortex tube. PhD thesis. University of Cambridge, 1998.

T. Cockerill. Ranque-Hilsch vortex tube. Master thesis, University of Cambridge, 1995


Q.H. Wu. The internal process analysis and the experimental investigation on the Ranque-Hilsch vortex tube. Master thesis, Xi’an Jiaotong University, Xi’an, China, 1991.

J.B. Yang. Mathematical model of vortex tube and experimental study of optimizing performance parameters in vortex tube. Master thesis, Xi’an Jiaotong University, Xi’an, China, 1991

Y.B. Zhang. The theoretical and experimental study on vortex tube. Master thesis, Xi’an Jiaotong University, Xi’an, China, 1993.

Baki M. An experimental study on performance of a vortex tube. MSc thesis, Graduate School of Natural and Applied Sciences, Karadeniz Technical University, Trabzon, 2004.

J. Camire´ Experimental investigation of vortex tube concepts, MS Thesis, Department of Physics, The University of British Columbia; 1995

Promvong P. A numerical study of vortex tubes with an algebraic Reynolds stress model. PhD thesis. University of London, 1997.

وشكراً جزيلاً لك وجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## mutea (9 أكتوبر 2007)

أرجو المعونة في الحصول على ما أمكن من المقالات التالية:
Soni Y, Thomson W.J. OPTIMAL DESIGN OF THE RANQUE-HILSCH VORTEX TUBE, Transactions of the ASME. J Heat Transfer 1975.pp: 317–324

Blatt T.A, Trusch R.B. An experimental investigation of an improved vortex cooling device. American Society of Mechanical Engineers, Winter Annual Meeting, America, 1962

Martynovskii V.S, Alekseev V.P. Investigation of the vortex thermal separation effect for gases and vapors. Sov Phys-Tech Phys 1956;1:2233–43

Belostotsky et al.: "Vortex-Flow cooled Laser", Sov. Jour. Opt. Tech., vol. 35, No. 1, Jan.-Feb. 1968.

Hilsch R. The use of expansion of gases in a centrifugal field as a cooling process. Rev Sci Instrum 1947;18(2):108–13

Otten E.H. Production of cold air. London: Engineering; 1958.

Stephan K, Lin S, Durst M, Huang F, Seher D. An investigation of energy separation in a vortex tube. Int. J. Heat Mass Transfer 26 (3) 1983. pp: 341-348

Stephan K, Lin S, Durst M, Huang F, Seher D. A similarity relation for energy separation in a vortex tube. Int J Heat Mass Transfer 1984;27:911–20

Negm MIM, Serag AZ, Abdel Ghany SM. Performance characteristics of energy separation in double stage vortex tubes. Model Simulat Control B: Mech Therm Eng Mater Resour Chem 1988.

Negm MIM, Serag AZ, Abdel Ghany SM. Generalized correlations for the process of energy separation in vortex tubes. Model Simulat Control B: Mech Therm Eng Mater Resour Chem 1988.

Ahlborn B, Keller JU, Staudt R, Treitz G, Rebhan E. Limits of temperature separation in a vortex tube. J Phys D: Appl Phys. 27, 1994. pp:480-488

Ahlborn B, Camire J, Keller JU. Low-pressure vortex tubes. J Phys D: Appl Phys. 29, 1996.pp: 1469–1472

Ahlborn B, Groves S. Secondary flow in a vortex tube. Fluid Dyn Res 1997.

Ahlborn B, Keller JU, Rebhan E. The heat pump in a vortex tube. J Non-Equilib Thermodyn 1998.

Suzuki M. Theoretical and experimental studies on the vortex-tube. Science Papers of the Institute of Physical and Chemical Research (Japan) 1960.

Lindstrom-Lang CU. Gas separation in the Ranque–Hisch vortex tube. Int J Heat Mass Transfer 1964.

Fulton CD. Ranque’s tube. J Refrig Eng 1950

.Comassar S. The vortex tube. J Am Soc Naval Eng 1951;63:99–108.

Bruno TJ. Applications of the vortex tube in chemical analysis Part I: introductory principle. Am Lab 1993;25:15–20.

Bruno TJ. Applications of the vortex tube in chemical analysis. Process control and quality 3. Amsterdam: Elsevier Science Publishers BV; 1992. p. 195–207.

Choi, B.C., Riu, K.J. An experimental study for cold end orifice of vortex tube. (1996) Transaction of the KSME B in Korea, 20 (3), pp. 1061-1073

Nash; "Vortex Heat Exchanger for IR Detectors"; Appl. Optics, Vol. 14, No. 12, Dec. 1975


Promvong P. Numerical simulation of turbulent compressible vortex-tubes flow. The third ASME/JSME Joint Fluid Engineering, Sanfrancisco, USA, 1999

Kurosaka, M., "Acoustic Streaming in Swirling Flow and the Ranque-Hilsch Effect," Journal of Fluid Mechanics, Vol. 124, pp 139-172, 1982

A.F. Gutsol, The Ranque effect, Physics – Uspekhi 40 (6) (1997) 639–658

ولك أخي هشام جزيل الشكر والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## ريزو (10 أكتوبر 2007)

انت تبقى خدمتني 
1.dewaxing
2. jet fuel 
3. filtlization
اي حاجه بنفس الترتيب في الاهميه
:11: :11: :11:


----------



## مهندس التكرير أحمد (10 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا" اخى الكريم على الرد


----------



## حبيب المهندس (10 أكتوبر 2007)

من فضلك أخي العزيز أريد برزن تيشن أو أي شيء يتعلق عن 

Heat Transfer Of Back Bed 

وأدعو لك عند رسول الله 

تحياتي


----------



## righi (11 أكتوبر 2007)

اخواني الاعزاء جزاكم الله كل الخير على هذا المجهود المتلق بالبوليمرات لكن ارجومساعدة عجمة منكم لان الروابط الغير مباشرة على الزفت ربيدشير اما لاتعمل او لايسمحلي الموقع بالتحميل 
ارجوا منكم استبداله بروابط مباشرة والله ولي التوفيق
فانا بامس الحاجة لهذه الكتب


----------



## اشواك ناعمة (12 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا بدي معلومات عن صناعة زيت البريك
لو سمحتو تردو عليي؟


----------



## منص** (13 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم.ممكن كتاب introduction to material and energy balance by G.V REKLaitis...,وشكراا...ويعطيك ربي الف عافية


----------



## منص** (13 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم.ممكن كتاب introduction to material and energy balance by G.V REKLaitis...,وشكراا


----------



## alaa abdulrazaq (16 أكتوبر 2007)

Kindly, I need the following papers, can you help?
1- Modeling the Dynamic Thermal Behavior of Cooling Towers Containing Packing Materials
Heat Transfer Engineering, Volume 20, Issue 1 February 1999 , pages 91 – 96
Author: M. A. Al-Nimr
2-Dynamic thermal behavior of cooling towers
Energy Conversion and Management, Vol.39, No.7, 631-636, 1998
Author: M. A. Al-Nimr
3-CFD simulation of wet cooling towers
Applied Thermal Engineering 
Volume 26, Issue 4, March 2006, Pages 382-395


----------



## mohdshazali (16 أكتوبر 2007)

I need small research about:
1- consumption patterns in african country that suffer from poverty
2-cause study about Linux & Microsoft in strategic managment


----------



## جيوكيميائى محمود (18 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم أخى الفاضل
اريد أبحاث حديثة فى مجال سوائل الحفر .... وكذلك أى أبحاث فى تطبيقات تكنولوجيا النانو فى العلوم الجيولوجية Geoscience خاصة الجيوكيمياء وعلم المعادن Nanomineralogy & Nanogeochemistry 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مومن الهادي (18 أكتوبر 2007)

safety engineering


----------



## Mehad (23 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
انا مهندسة و مقبلة على تحضير رسالة الماجستير و رغم ذلك لا اجد اي افكار تسعفني لكي احضر ورقتي البحثية او الموضوع الذي سوف اختاره لرسالتي اعلم ان هذا المكان ليس المكان المناسب لمثل هذه الطلبات و لاكنه نظرا لعلمي ان من في هذا الموقع لا يبخلون على اعضائه و زواره بكل ما يمكن ان يساعدهم ارجووووكم ساعدوني على ان اجد افكار لرسالتي


----------



## Mehad (23 أكتوبر 2007)

اسفة و لاكني لم اقل ان تخصصي هو هندسة اتصالات.


----------



## شريف الشحات (26 أكتوبر 2007)

باشمهندس لو سمحت انا عاوز بحث فى Environmental chemistry qv,vd qv,vn ضرورى قوى وباسرع وقت ممكن


----------



## أيمن المصرى (4 نوفمبر 2007)

لك ألف شكر على مجهودك الجبار
أريد كتاب مفصل عن waste watee treatmen 
ولكن الرجاء أن يكون الكتاب مرتبط بالطرق العمليه للمعالجه

وجراك الله ألف خير وكان فى عونك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## alaa abdulrazaq (6 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
من الظاهر ما في رد على طلباتنا بنعم او لا !!!!!!!.....مع التقدير
طلب سابق:

Kindly, I need the following papers, can you help?
1- Modeling the Dynamic Thermal Behavior of Cooling Towers Containing Packing Materials
Heat Transfer Engineering, Volume 20, Issue 1 February 1999 , pages 91 – 96
Author: M. A. Al-Nimr
2-Dynamic thermal behavior of cooling towers
Energy Conversion and Management, Vol.39, No.7, 631-636, 1998
Author: M. A. Al-Nimr
3-CFD simulation of wet cooling towers
Applied Thermal Engineering 
Volume 26, Issue 4, March 2006, Pages 382-395


----------



## normalization (11 نوفمبر 2007)

white hand قال:


> يا اخى انا نزلت كتاب Handbook of OSHA Construction Safety and Health
> بس المشكله ان الملف المضغوط محتاج باسورد, هل فى امل ان الاقى الباسورد للملف علشان استفيد من الكتاب
> وشكراُ


Password : eusoof


----------



## Abdulbari Abdulrah (15 نوفمبر 2007)

could you put in this furm (thises PhD) about adsorption by activated carbone or soled wast


----------



## ضرار العبدلي (16 نوفمبر 2007)

اخي العزيز 
اريد اطروحة ماجستير او دكتوراة على الموظوع التالي
implementation of neural control for cstr
مع الشكر


----------



## abo79 (16 نوفمبر 2007)

يا عزيز على القلب normalization
اريد يوزر نيم و باسور لموقع science direct
وشكرا


----------



## eng_ahmed238 (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*my first order here*

ارجو مساعدتي في الحصول علي معلومات او رسائل في
electropolymerization by aniline​


----------



## smarts (17 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك أخي على هذا المجهود الرائع
لدي طلب وأرجوا الإستجابة
أبحث عن طريقة تكرير(تدوير) الورق 
أرجوا التوضيح بالصور إذا أمكن
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## صبرى ابوعجيلة (19 نوفمبر 2007)

هل لى ببعض الأبحاث حول ازالة المركبات العضوية المتطايرة Voc من المياه الجوفية باستخدام ابراج امتصاص محشوة Absorption Packed Column
وجزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## صبرى ابوعجيلة (19 نوفمبر 2007)

Acid Gas Removal Using Mdea Solution


----------



## م سيزار شعبان (19 نوفمبر 2007)

أرجو ان تزودني بهذه المصادر على قدر استطاعتك وشكرا جزيلا*
REFERENCES​*ACI Committee 209, 1992, “Prediction of Creep, Shrinkage, and
Temperature Effects in Concrete Structures (ACI 209R-92),” American
Concrete Institute, Farmington Hills, Mich., 47 pp.
ACI Committee 318, 2005, “Building Code Requirements for Structural​_Fig. 13​_​​—_Effect of live load and span length on span-depth
ratio for both ends continuous one-way slabs.
Fig. 14_—_Effect of live load and span length on span-depth
ratio for one end continuous one-way slabs._​_
_ACI Structural Journal/January-February 2007 67​Concrete (ACI 318-05) and Commentary (318R-05),” American Concrete
Institute, Farmington Hills, Mich., 430 pp.
Ayoub, H., and Karshenas, S., 1994, “Survey Results for Construction
Live Loads on Newly Poured Slabs,”​​_Journal of Structural Engineering_,
ASCE, V. 120, No. 5, pp. 1543-1562.
Bažant, Z. P., 1985, “Probabilistic Analysis of Creep Effects in Concrete
Structure,” 4th International Conference of Structural Safety and Reliability,
pp. 1331-1344.
Branson, B. E., 1963, “Instantaneous and Time-Dependent Deflections
of Simple and Continuous Reinforced Concrete Beams,” _HPR Publication _7,
Part 1, Alabama Highway Department, Bureau of Public Roads, pp. 1-78.
Bureau of Labor Statistics, 2003, “National Compensation Survey:
Occupational Wages in the United States,” U.S. Department of Labor,
Washington, D.C., 184 pp.
Choi, B.-S.; Scanlon, A.; and Johnson, P. A., 2004, “Monte Carlo
Simulation of Immediate and Time-Dependent Deflections of Reinforced
Concrete Beams and Slabs,” _ACI Structural Journal_, V. 101, No. 5, Sept.-
Oct., pp. 633-641.
Ellingwood, B., and Culver, C. C., 1977, “Analysis of Live Loads in
Office Buildings.” _Journal of the Structural Division_, ASCE, V. 103, No. 8,
pp. 1551-1560.
El-Shahhat, A. M.; Rosowsky, D. V.; and Chen, W. F., 1993, “Construction
Safety of Multistory Concrete Buildings,” _ACI Structural Journal_, V. 90,
No. 4, July-Aug., pp. 335-341.
Graham, C. J., and Scanlon, A., 1986, “Long-Time Multipliers for
Estimating Two-Way Slab Deflections,” ACI JOURNAL, _Proceedings _V. 83,
No. 6, Nov.-Dec., pp. 899-908.
Hossain, N. B., 2000, “Time-Dependent Deflections, Serviceability,
Reliability and Expected Costs of Unserviceability for Reinforced Concrete
Flexural Beams,” PhD thesis, Department of Civil, Surv. and Environmental
Engineering, University of Newcastle, Newcastle, Australia, 244 pp.
Hossain, N. B., and Stewart, M. G., 2001, “Probabilistic Models of
Damaging Deflections for Floor Elements,” _Journal of Performance of
Constructed Facilities_, ASCE, V. 15, No. 4, pp. 135-140.
Julian, O. G., 1966, discussion of “Strength Variations in Ready-Mixed
Concrete,” by A. E. Cummings, ACI JOURNAL, _Proceedings _V. 51, No. 9,
Sept., pp. 772-4 to 772-8.
Koskisto, O. J., and Ellingwood, B., 1997, “Reliability-Based Optimization
of Plant Precast Concrete Structures,” _Journal of Structural Engineering,_​_
_ASCE, V. 123, No. 3, pp. 298-304.
Mayer, H., and Rusch, H., 1967, “Building Damage Caused by Deflection
of Reinforced Concrete Building Components,”​​_Technical Translation_​_
_1412, National Research Council of Canada, Ottawa, Canada, 115 pp.
Mirza, S. A.; Hatzinikolas, M.; and MacGregor, J. G., 1979, “Statistical
Descriptions of the Strength of Concrete,”​​_Journal of the Structural Division_,
ASCE, V. 105, No. 6, pp. 1021-1037.
Mirza, S. A., and MacGregor, J. G., 1979, “Variability of the Mechanical
Properties of Reinforcing Bars,” _Journal of the Structural Division_,
ASCE, V. 105, No. 5, pp. 921-937.
Naaman, A. E., and Amnuayporn, S., 1982, “Reliability of Partially
Prestressed Beams at Serviceability Limit States,” _PCI Journal_, V. 27,
pp. 66-85.
Reid, S., and Turkstra, C., 1980, “Serviceability Limit States—Probabilistic
Description,” _Report _ST 80-1, McGill University, Montreal, Canada, 94 pp.
Reid, S., and Turkstra, C., 1981, “Codified Design for Serviceability,”​
_Report​_​​ST 81-6, McGill University, Montreal, Canada, 139 pp.
Rosowsky, D. V., and Stewart, M. G., 2001, “Probabilistic Construction
Load Model for Multistory Reinforced-Concrete Buildings,” _Journal of
Performance and Constructed Facilities_, ASCE, V. 15, No. 4, pp. 145-152.
RS Means, 2002a, “Building Construction Cost Data,” RS Means Co.,
Inc., Kingston, Mass., 700 pp.
RS Means, 2002b, “Repair and Remodeling Cost Data,” RS Means Co.,
Inc., Kingston, Mass., 625 pp.
Sarma, K. C., and Adeli, H., 1998, “Cost Optimization of Concrete
Structures,” _Journal of Structural Engineering_, ASCE, V. 124, No. 5,
pp. 570-578.
Stewart, M. G., 1996, “Serviceability Reliability Analysis of Reinforced
Concrete Structures,” _Journal of Structural Engineering_, ASCE, V. 122,
No. 7, pp. 794-803.
Trost, H., 1967, “Implications of the Superposition Principle in Creep
and Relaxation Problems for Concrete and Prestressed Concrete,” _Beton
and Stahlbetonbau_, West Berlin, Germany, V. 62, pp. 230-238 and 261-269.
Turkstra, C., and Reid, S., 1981, “Probabilistic Design for Serviceability,”
3rd International Conference on Structural Safety and Reliability, Trondheim,
Norway, pp. 583-592.​


----------



## امير العراق (19 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم انا من العراق وسبق وان ارسلت لك بعض اسماء البحوث ولم ترد علي والان سوف ارسل لك اسماء اخرى واذا كان بالامكان فد شي نستطيع من عنده ان نسحب بحوث من Science Direct . وان حيل ممنون
1- Solubility of carbon dioxide and ethane in three ionic liquids based on the bis{(trifluoromethyl)sulfonyl}imide anion.Fluid Phase Equilibria, Volume 257, Issue 1, 15 August 2007, Pages 27-34
2- Solubility of CO2 in imidazolium-based tetrafluoroborate ionic liquids.Thermochimica Acta, Volume 441, Issue 1, 1 February 2006, Pages 42-44

3-


----------



## ضرار العاني (19 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 

الرجاء مساعدتي في البحث عن الالوان القياسية المعتمدة في صبغ خزانات الوقود في المواصفة البريطانية أو الامريكية .

مع الشكر مقدماً 

ضرار العاني


----------



## رضاحح (22 نوفمبر 2007)

flowscheet production methanol plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## نعيم النجار (22 نوفمبر 2007)

اتمنى اني اجد كتب او بحوث المختبرات سنه اولى ( كلية الطب )


----------



## صبرى ابوعجيلة (24 نوفمبر 2007)

احتاج بعض الأوراق البحثية فى مجال تحلية مياه البحر


----------



## mutea (24 نوفمبر 2007)

أخواني الأعزاء أصحاب الفضل والعطاء المتميز جزاكم الله خيراً: لقد طلبت عدة رسائل ماجستير ودكتوراه في موضوعي vortex tube ولم يرد علي أحد علماً أنني بحاجة ماسة إليهم وماجستيري متوقف في مرحلة "البحث عن المراجع" منذ أربعة شهور تقريباً أرجو المساعدة وشكراً:
Q.H. Wu. The internal process analysis and the experimental investigation on the Ranque-Hilsch vortex tube. Master thesis, Xi’an Jiaotong University, Xi’an, China, 1991.

J.B. Yang. Mathematical model of vortex tube and experimental study of optimizing performance parameters in vortex tube. Master thesis, Xi’an Jiaotong University, Xi’an, China, 1991

Y.B. Zhang. The theoretical and experimental study on vortex tube. Master thesis, Xi’an Jiaotong University, Xi’an, China, 1993.

Baki M. An experimental study on performance of a vortex tube. MSc thesis, Graduate School of Natural and Applied Sciences, Karadeniz Technical University, Trabzon, 2004. (تركيا)

Dincer K (2005) Investigation of the performance of a
Counter flow Ranque–Hilsch vortex tube. Ph.D.Thesis. Gazi
University Institute of Science and Technology	(تركيا)

J. Camire´ Experimental investigation of vortex tube concepts, MS Thesis, Department of Physics, The University of British Columbia; 1995

Promvong P. A numerical study of vortex tubes with an algebraic Reynolds stress model. PhD thesis. University of London, 1997.


----------



## ياسر العاني (26 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
ممكن بحث عن 
Application of Porous Media in Different Mode of Heat Transfer


----------



## djamel-al (26 نوفمبر 2007)

bonjour je cherche la liste des articles suivant:
W. T. Thomson. Transmission of elastic waves through a stratified solid
medium. J. Appl. Phys, 21 :89–93, 1950.
P. Banerjee and S. M. Manoon. A fundamental solution due to a periodic
point force in the interior of an elastic half-space. Earth Eng. Struct. Dyn.,
19 :91–105, 1990.
N. A. Haskell. The dispersion of surface waves on multilayered media.
Bull. seism. Soc. Am., 43 :17–34, 1953.
M. Bouchon and K. Aki. Discret wavenumber representation of seismic
source wave field. Bull. Seism. Soc. Am., 67 :259–277, 1977.
B. L. N. Kennett. Seismic wave propagation in stratified media. Cambridge
University Press, 1983.
E. Kausel and R. Peek. Dynamic loads in the interior of a layered stratum :
an explicit solution. Bull. Seism. Soc. Am., 72 :1459–1481, 1982.
F. Chapel and C. Tsakaladis. Computation of the Green’s functions of
elastodynamics for a layered half space through a Hankel transform, applications
to foundation vibration and seismology. In I. Kawamoto, editor,
Numerical Methods in Geomechanics, pages 1311–1318. Balkema, 1985.
S. M. Candel. Simultaneous calculation of Fourier-Bessel transforms up
to order n. J. of Computational Physics, 44 :243–261, 1981.
F. Chapel. Boundary element method applied to linear soil-structure interaction
on a heterogeneous soil. Earthquake Engrg. Struct. Dyn., 15 :815–
829, 1987.
D. Aubry and D. Clouteau. A regularized boundary element method for
stratified media. In G. Cohen and al., editors, Math. and num. aspects of
wave propagation, Proc. 1st Int. Conf., pages 660–668. SIAM, 1991.
B. W. Suter. Foundations of Hankel transform algorithms. Quart. of App.
Math., XLIX(2) :267–279, 1991.
J. Dominguez. Boundary elements in dynamics. Comp. Mech. Publ.,
Southampton, 1993.


----------



## engjasy (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*electro-polymerization of phenol in sodium oxalte*

ممكن المساعدة في هذا العنوان
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## البنغدير (29 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

اخي العزيز شكرا على هذا المجهود الكبير​ 
في الحقيقة احتاج اطروحة ماجستير او أي بحث
يتعلق ب
UNDERGROUND NATURAL GAS NETWORK PIPELINE SUPPLY TO THE RESIDENTIAL​​
ولك جزيل الشكر والامتنان


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (29 نوفمبر 2007)

normalization قال:


> من هنا
> 
> 
> gerlach / gerlach
> ...




هذا الموقع لا يعمل نريد username /passward
وشكرا لك​


----------



## eng_shuhemh2005 (29 نوفمبر 2007)

أخي الكريم يلزمني بحث في المواد التي تضاف إلى البيتون من أجل مقاومة البرودة أو الحراره أو كتاب في تكنالوجيا البيتون بالعربي


----------



## صبرى ابوعجيلة (2 ديسمبر 2007)

ممكن المساعدة فى هذه البحوث 

1-Steady-State Analysis of the Multiple Effect Evaporation Desalination Process.​ 
Design of a 1.4 mgd desalination plant based on MSF and RO processes for an arid area in -India​​​​Improvement of desalination plants of small productivity​​
Padmavathi G, Modeling and Simulation of Commercial Catalytic Naphtha Reformers, Canadian Journal of Chemical Engineering, Vol.75, No.5, 930-937, 1997


​​Analysis of Multistage Flash Desalination Flashing Chambers
Fundamentals and costing of MSF desalination plants and comparison with other technologies 
Overview of the cost of desalinated water and costing methodologies _Desalination_, _Volume 205, Issues 1-3_, _5 February 2007_, _Pages 340-353_​​​​Control of multi-stage flash desalination plants: A survey _Desalination_, _Volume 116, Issues 2-3_, _18 September 1998_, _Pages 145-155_​​​​Modelling and simulation of a multistage flash (MSF) desalination plant _Desalination_, _Volume 97, Issues 1-3_, _August 1994_, _Pages 555-586_​​​​Simulation and design of MSF desalination processes _Desalination_, _Volume 80, Issue 1_, _April 1991_, _Pages 1-14_​​​​New MED plate desalination process: Thermal performances. Desalination, 166(2004) 53-62.

Fundamentals of Salt Water Desalination H.T. El-Dessouky, H.M. Ettouney

Steady-State Analysis of the Multiple Effect Evaporation Desalination Process

Optimal design of hybrid RO/MSF desalination plants Part III: Sensitivity analysis
_Desalination_, _Volume 169, Issue 1_, _10 September 2004_, _Pages 43-60_

Desalination and water reuse comparison of MSF and RO in dual purpose power and water plants
_Desalination_, _Volume 55_, _1985_, _Pages 373-386_

Economics of seawater desalination by reverse osmosis
_Desalination_, _Volume 99, Issue 1_, _November 1994_, _Pages 39-55_​​


----------



## الحسام البتار (3 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز لو سمحت انا ابحث عن اي وثائق او كتب تساعدني احسب Recovery rate للهايدروجين باستخدام وحدة انتاج الهايدروجين(PSA)
اي مقال او كتاب يساعدني بكون شاكر جهودك الطيبه 
تحياتي


----------



## omarezzat (3 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم اخى اريد بحث او اى رساله continous catalys regineration ( ccr)


----------



## omarezzat (3 ديسمبر 2007)

اريد بحث عن اهم مشاكل معامل التكرير


----------



## كومار كومار (4 ديسمبر 2007)

لو سمحت اريد اي مواضيع عن humidfication


----------



## مروة ناظم (4 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم اني طالبه ماجستير احتاج الي المجله العلميه ((chemical engineering science

vol.49, issue 21, p.3545(1994)​اسم الموقع بالكامل 
duplessis, p., motillet,A., comiti, j. and legrand, J.,pressure drop prediction for flow through high porosity metalic foams, chemical engineering science, vol.49, issue {21}, page 3545(1994)​

ارجو الرد السريع مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير​


----------



## silicon_100 (4 ديسمبر 2007)

I search for oil crude stripper desing sizing & simulatiion wit hysys, i'l be very thankfull my brother if you help me find topics aboutthat.
NB: a stripper is a distillation column used for crude oil stabilization.


----------



## صبرى ابوعجيلة (4 ديسمبر 2007)

ارغب فى الحصول على اوراق بحثية فى مجال السيراميك


----------



## rmz3003 (7 ديسمبر 2007)

*الرجاء المساعدة ( مشروع التخرج )* 
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ارجو ان تساعدوني في مشروع التخرج بالله عليكم هذا اول طلب لي في المنتدى ساعدوني بليييييز

Your company has recently acquired the production rights to a natural gas field. The upstream production facility is in
the final stages of design and construction will begin soon. The design specification of the upstream facility has shown
that the treated NG will have the following composition:
Name Formula Volume (%)
Methane CH4 85.0
Ethane C2H6 8.0
Propane C3H8 2.0
Carbon dioxide CO2 1.5
Nitrogen N2 2.5
Helium He 1.0
Exploration analysis data showed that our upstream facility will have a production rate of 450 Million SCF/DAY.
Due to the remote location of this resource, a decision by the upper management has been made to investigate the
construction of a complex to convert the NG gas into other products. Initial investigation by our senior engineering team
proposed a possible block diagram for the complex as shown in Fig 1. A number of engineering teams are formed to
study the design and the economic feasibility of this large scale petrochemical complex. Your team is assigned to the
design and economic analysis of two sub​‐plants of this facility: the syn gas plant and the methanol to olefins plant
(MTO). Your project team shall deliver the following:
1. A preliminary design of the two plants, including estimates of all required utilities and costs (at least one
favorable flowsheet should be developed for each plant).
2. Economic feasibility studies for the plants.​
Other Design Data and Information:
1. Syn Gas Plant:​•​All produced NG will be processed through this plant​
•​Design the syn gas plant to meet the syn gas product ratio (H2/CO) required for the methanol plant (ignore
any requirement for the ammonia and GTL plants at this stage)​
•​Only 35% of the Syn gas products are processed through the MeOH Plant​
2. MTO Plant:​•​Desired products are C2 and C3 olefins​
•​It is unclear that the production of olefins should go through an MeOH synthesis step, other routes must be
considered as they have considerable savings in capital investment​
•​If you decide that MeOH plant is needed, base your calculation on 5200 Mt/Day MeOH feed to the MTO plant
without designing the MeOH Plant​
*


----------



## engjasy (7 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
اريد مساعدة في موضوع
effect of paper pulp slurry on the rate of corrosion


----------



## المعلمي (7 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم اختي

بس بغيت بحث يبين لي طريقة حساب ال Flooding and Loading in packed tower


----------



## sel (7 ديسمبر 2007)

normalization قال:


> جزء ASTM الخاص بالمياة من يريدة هو
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/8335639/Volume_11.01_Water__I_.rar.html
> 
> ...


----------



## desalination (8 ديسمبر 2007)

تكفى لاهنت يا normalization أبي هالبحث وهذا عنوانه

http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=0c3cdfc302b9abc1cf9d770795e9f6bf


----------



## مهندس سامر (9 ديسمبر 2007)

اخي العزيز احتاج بحث عن التاكل corrosion ياريت تساعدني و*****ي هو samir.mech***********


----------



## رمرر (12 ديسمبر 2007)

احتاج بحث عن 
Carbon Dioxide Fire Suppression Systems


----------



## white hand (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*pickling*

السلام عليكم ,ارجو تزويدى باى كتب عن البكلنج و الفلكسنج و وحدة pre treatment قبل الجلفنة وك\لك عملية الجلفنة بالزنك . لو سمحت اعتبر الموضوع هام جدا ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## الكيميائي007 (16 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
اريد مساعدة في موضوع
water treatment economics


----------



## معقاف (16 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
من فضل الله ثم من فضلك اريد معلومات سواء بحوث او ورقات بحثية حول hydrocracking of tetralin.
ثم لو بالامكان برنامج aspen plus
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## sherifmago (17 ديسمبر 2007)

أخي الحبيب أرجو تزويدي بأي كتاب مفيد يختص بفصل water in oil emulsion 
ولك مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## البنهاوي السويسي (18 ديسمبر 2007)

سلام عليكم
يا أخي هو انت متخصص في الرسائل البحثية فقط......ولا ممكن أطلب منك كتاب معين أنا محتاجه؟


----------



## البنهاوي السويسي (18 ديسمبر 2007)

يعني ولو كان ممكن فأنا محتاج لــــــ

applied process design for chemical & petrochemical plants
author : Ernest E ludwig
Gulf publishing company


----------



## رمرر (18 ديسمبر 2007)

البنهاوي السويسي قال:


> يعني ولو كان ممكن فأنا محتاج لــــــ
> 
> applied process design for chemical & petrochemical plants
> author : Ernest E ludwig
> Gulf publishing company


تفضل
http://rapidshare.com/files/61263283/Apprdechpepl3.rar


----------



## رمرر (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*مساعدة في بحث*​ابحث عن كتب وبحوث عن لأنظمة الإطفاء التلقائية 
بنظام الديوكسيد الكاربون​


----------



## صبرى ابوعجيلة (22 ديسمبر 2007)

ابحث عن كتب وبحوث حول scaling and fouling in thermal desalination plants


----------



## الفنك (24 ديسمبر 2007)

plz about electrical submersible pump artificial lift


----------



## eng_kamel akrm (24 ديسمبر 2007)

احتاج اخي العزيز الى اي موضوع يتحدث عن ادارة النفايات البلاستكيه واعادة تكريرها مع توضيح المعدات المستخدمه في ذلك ولك جزيل الشكر.


----------



## drisseto (27 ديسمبر 2007)

desalination قال:


> تكفى لاهنت يا normalization أبي هالبحث وهذا عنوانه
> 
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=0c3cdfc302b9abc1cf9d770795e9f6bf



السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

اليك اخي مقالتك التي طلبت و هناك موضوع خاص بطلبات المقالات للاخ aalmasri يمكنك و ضع طلبك.

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## lyeselec (27 ديسمبر 2007)

أحتاج اخي العزيز الى هذه الpaper
Stable model-reference adaptive control and estimation of a wastewater treatment benchmark
Ben Youssef, C.; Zuniga, J.I.T.
Systems, Man and Cybernetics, 2002 IEEE International Conference on
Volume 6, Issue , 6-9 Oct. 2002 Page(s): 5 pp. vol.6 -


----------



## سوار العسل (28 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
هل تعرف شيء عن المرشح الضاغط او اي نوع من انواع الترشيح او الترسيب بالعربي ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## drisseto (29 ديسمبر 2007)

lyeselec قال:


> أحتاج اخي العزيز الى هذه الpaper
> Stable model-reference adaptive control and estimation of a wastewater treatment benchmark
> Ben Youssef, C.; Zuniga, J.I.T.
> Systems, Man and Cybernetics, 2002 IEEE International Conference on
> Volume 6, Issue , 6-9 Oct. 2002 Page(s): 5 pp. vol.6 -



السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

كيف حالك أخي. أنا لم انسك و لكني لم أجد الورقة التي طلبت يمكن طلبك في الموضوع الذي يشرف عليه الاخ aalmasri فربما يمكن احد الاخ المصري او احد الاخوة الاعضاء يأتي بالمقال.

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## صبرى ابوعجيلة (3 يناير 2008)

يبدو ان هنالك عدم تجاوب وشكرا


----------



## الظبيري (6 يناير 2008)

احتاج بحث عن محطات الطاقه بالرياح لوسمحة مشكور على المجهود الطيب كله في ميزان اعمالك


----------



## simo (6 يناير 2008)

i want any research on "control on separation vessels""


----------



## رأفت رشاد مبروك (7 يناير 2008)

*الجلفنة*

الاخ العزيز : Eng_tna_82 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اولا كنت اتمنى ان اكتب اسمك ولكنك كتبت هذا فقط . بخصوص الجلفنة على الساخن . تتم بغمر المشغولات فى معدن الزنك الساخن (المنصهر فى درجة حرارة فوق 450 درجة مئوية)حيث ان درجة انصهار الزنك 420 تقريبا وطبعا قبل غمره فى الزنك المنصهر تتم معالجته بمصهر وهو خليط من الزنك كلوريد والامونيوم كلوريد ولهذه الصناعة فنيات كثيرة حيث اثناء عملية الجلفنة يتكون ما نطلق عليه ال(hard Zink ) وهو مادة صلبه تترسب من الزنك المنصهر وتتم عملية الجلفنة فى احواض من صلب خاص 
يمكن الخوض بالتفصيل فى هذه الصناعة لو كان هناك تواصل والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :55: :55:​


----------



## mab01 (7 يناير 2008)

pinch analysis of ethylbenzenze plant


&


pinch analysis of propylbenzenze plant


----------



## omarrr66 (8 يناير 2008)

:80: ممكن طلب يا استاذ هشام
ابغى بحث بسيط عن 
Non-isothermal reactor
في اسرع وقت


----------



## حميد بلاسم ماهود (13 يناير 2008)

الاخ العزيز ormalazation ارجو اعادة تنزيل pass word and user name لاي دار نشر للحاجة الكبيرة اليها
مع الشكر والامتنان


----------



## drisseto (15 يناير 2008)

lyeselec قال:


> أحتاج اخي العزيز الى هذه الpaper
> Stable model-reference adaptive control and estimation of a wastewater treatment benchmark
> Ben Youssef, C.; Zuniga, J.I.T.
> Systems, Man and Cybernetics, 2002 IEEE International Conference on
> Volume 6, Issue , 6-9 Oct. 2002 Page(s): 5 pp. vol.6 -




السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

تفضل أخي. فأنا لم أنس طلبت و حيث ما استطعت الحصول عليه بعثه لك.

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## malika_ahmed (15 يناير 2008)

un livre de Abbas Firooz abadi "thermodynamics in reservoir "engineering


----------



## lyeselec (16 يناير 2008)

*شكرا*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

اخي العزيز drissetoالف شكرا على هذا المجهود الكبير​


----------



## مجدي الشمري (16 يناير 2008)

في البداية اود ان ابدي اعجابي و امتناني الكبيرين لهذا المنتدى و لجميع الزملاء المنتمين له و الذي يمدونه و يمدون اخوانهم المهندسين في كل مكان بالمعلومات الجيدة و المواضيع المميزة.​ارجو مساعدتي في البداية دعوني اشرح الحالة الموجودة:​عبارة عن بناية طابقين من الكونكريت المسلح هذة البناية مصصمة باسلوب الجدران الحاملة من الطابوق الطيني حيث لا توجد اي أعمدة .ولدي هذة ألأسئلة أرجو ألأجابة عليها:​عند حساب ألأحمال ألحية والميتة هناك جداول خاصة تحدد مقدار الحمل الحي مثلا للمدرسة للمستشفى ​ارجو التفضل يتجهيزي بهذة الجداول ومن اي كتاب اخذت.​لقد بحثت كثيرا عن معادلة او طريقة تمكنني من حساب عرض الجدران الطابوقية الحاملة و لكن لم اجد اي مواصفة او طريقة حساب لتحمل الجران االحاملة المبنية من الطابوق الطيني . ارجو ارشادي الى اي مواصفة او طريقة لحساب تحمل الجدار الحامل و العرض المطلوب.​نحن نعرف ان جميع الآحمال الحية والميتة المؤثرة على السقوف الكونكريتية هي بوحدة الكيلو نيوتن \المتر المربع و لكن هناك احمال مثل القواطع الداخلية المبنية من الطابوق فكيف يتم حساب احمال هذة القواطع و كيف يتم اضافتها الى ألأحمال الحية والميتة المؤثرة على السقف الكونكريتي. ارجو توضيح ذلك.​ماهي ألأحمال التي تؤثر على الجدران الطابوقية الحاملة و باي وحدة قياس و كيف يتم حسابها ارجو توضيح ذلك.​​وشكري وامتناني سلفا لجميع اعضاء المنتدى الذين سوف يقدمون المساعدة لي.​​​


----------



## drisseto (17 يناير 2008)

malika_ahmed قال:


> un livre de Abbas Firooz abadi "thermodynamics in reservoir "engineering




السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

اليك هذه الروابط. و ارجوا وضع الطلب في موضعه : موضوع طلبات الكتب أو المقالات و عدم بعثرة الطلبات في كل مكان و شكرا للجميع.

Thermodynamics of Hydrocarbon Reservoirs :

http://rapidshare.com/files/83507486/Thermodynamics_of_Hydrocarbon_Reservoirs.pdf

أو 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/4c0eed/


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## aimanham (20 يناير 2008)

السلام علیکم 
احتاج ابحاثا تتعلق ب H2s او Voc 

ولکم الاجر والثواب


----------



## مسكن الم (22 يناير 2008)

*اريد فكرة مشروع*

السلام عليكم
اريد فكرة مشروع ماجستير في القياسات الميكانيكية ويكون سهل لان المشرف يقول جيب انت الفكرة
ومحتار، الله يخليكم ساعدوني


----------



## مهندس احمد المير (22 يناير 2008)

*طلب مساعده في الحماية الكاثودية لانابيب النفطية تحت سطح الارض*

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز و الله محتاج مساعدتك في بحث الماجستير الذي اقووم بة و الذي عنوانة 
technical assessment of Cathodic protection system of oil pipelines 
و احتاج اي بحث حوول الحماية الكاثودية كما ترى من العنوان و اذا في اي سوفت وير خاص بلحماية الكاثودية و تستطيع مساعدتي به بكوون ممنوون منك ياااا ورررررررد و *****ي هوووة 
ahmedalmeer2003***********


----------



## كيمكو نت (24 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم
اخي احتاج بحث عن 
reactive distillation
لانتاج ال etbe
جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## غسان المشهداني (25 يناير 2008)

*مشكورين مقدما*

السلام عليكم 
انا غسان مهندس مدني طالب ماجستير في ماليزيا و اتمنى منك المساعدة يا اختي الكريمة و انا ابحث عن اي معلومات او بحوث عن هذه المادة و اكون ممنون و بارك الله بالجميع و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله

“Performance of Rice Husk Ash Produced Using A New
 Technology As A Mineral Admixture in Concrete,”​. ​
Nehdi, M., Duquette, J., and El Damatty, A. (2003)​_[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]Cement and Concrete Research_[/FONT], 33, Elsevier Science Ltd., pp. 1203-1210, 2003.​


----------



## drisseto (31 يناير 2008)

غسان المشهداني قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا غسان مهندس مدني طالب ماجستير في ماليزيا و اتمنى منك المساعدة يا اختي الكريمة و انا ابحث عن اي معلومات او بحوث عن هذه المادة و اكون ممنون و بارك الله بالجميع و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
> 
> “Performance of Rice Husk Ash Produced Using A New
> ...



السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

مرحبا بك أخي الماليزي بين اخوانك و سهل الله لك في دراستك.
اليك مقالتك التي طلبت و زيادة عليها بعض التعليقات. و ان كان عند شيء فلا تتردد في طرحه و لكن في موضوع طلبات المقالات العلمية تحت اشراف الاخ aalmasri.

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## حميد بلاسم ماهود (1 فبراير 2008)

أخى العزيز هل يمكن ان تمدنا بكلمة سر ل Science Direct موقع البحث العلمى الشهير 
شكرا مقدما


----------



## علي فاضل يوسف (2 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم
من فضلك احتاج بحث عن كيفية عمل مشاريع المياه الكبيرة وطرق السيطرة على عملها


----------



## طويل الشوق (2 فبراير 2008)

اخوي ان احاول البحث عن المسافه بين القمر الصناعي والمحطه الارضيه الموجوده في منطقه المعادي بمصر والمسافه بين القمر الصناعي والمحطه الارضيه الموجوده بتونس واتمنى انك تقدر تساعدني خصوصا انه البحث باللغه العربيه


----------



## SAIDIMAD (2 فبراير 2008)

*في حاجة ماسة لهدين chapitres منsciencedirect*

السلام عليكم
أخي العزيز إني في حاجة ماسة لهدين chapitres منsciencedirect
[Chapter 22 Implementation and performance of stone columns at Penny's Bay reclamation in Hong KongElsevier Geo-Engineering Book Series, Volume 3, 2005, Pages 639-664
Suraj de Silva
Chapter 23 Failures of ground improvement works in soft ground
Elsevier Geo-Engineering Book Series, Volume 3, 2005, Pages 665-680
See-Sew Gue and Yean-Chin Tan


----------



## mada2000 (4 فبراير 2008)

please i wante any information about water based adhesives and thier formulations and uv varnish coating


----------



## مهندسة عالية (5 فبراير 2008)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

أخي العزيز نشكركم على الموضوع ووفقكم الله


----------



## drisseto (6 فبراير 2008)

حميد بلاسم ماهود قال:


> أخى العزيز هل يمكن ان تمدنا بكلمة سر ل Science Direct موقع البحث العلمى الشهير
> شكرا مقدما



السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

تفضل أخي بلا منة هذا الكود المباشر للدخول الى sciencedirect من جامعة new oreleon 
http://ezpr*oxy.un*o.ed*u/login?url=http://www.scie*ncedir*ect.com/
21310*4500 / ch*ang*eme

امح* (delet * )

و هذا رابط المكتبة و هي جد راااائعة. ما عليكيم الا ادخال البيانات مع محو * .
http://ezpr*oxy.un*o.ed*u/login
21310*4500 / ch*ang*eme

حمل و استمتع قبل قفل المكتبة.

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## عرب حر (7 فبراير 2008)

*surgical suture*

assalamo alikom

rajan orid aya bahth ala kasa3is al khouyout ajirahia.
( surgical suture)
bahathto tawilan walam ajid fi al mawaka3 almo3tada wa antarik moharikat al bahth
:80:​


----------



## جالاك الدلوي (7 فبراير 2008)

اخي العزيز السلام عليكم اذا كان لديك ايه معلومات او بيبرات علي برنامج ال chemcad فني اكون شاكرا لك


----------



## معتصم محمد (9 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خيرا على الجهود الممتازه في مساعدة الاخوة الباحثين


----------



## غسان المشهداني (9 فبراير 2008)

drisseto قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> مرحبا بك أخي الماليزي بين اخوانك و سهل الله لك في دراستك.
> اليك مقالتك التي طلبت و زيادة عليها بعض التعليقات. و ان كان عند شيء فلا تتردد في طرحه و لكن في موضوع طلبات المقالات العلمية تحت اشراف الاخ aalmasri.
> ...


 
استاذي الكريم بارك الله بك و جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله​


----------



## علي احمد محمد (25 فبراير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اطلب منكم بحث عن tratment water drink مال ماجستير او دكتوراه وياريت بالغة الانكليزية واني ممنون منكم وبارك الله فيكم 
اخوكم علي احمد محمد المشهداني


----------



## mada2000 (25 فبراير 2008)

*ارجو الافادة*

لو سمحت عايز مواقع بحث فى adhesives وخاصة water based adhesives وuv curing varnishes 
وياريت مواع او كتب تحتوى على formulations 


ولكم جزيل الشكر
اخوك م/ حمادة زكريا
thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## ENG_NERMO (25 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم

انا عايزة اى مواقع او ابحاث عن الفوسفات فى مصر
وخاصة فوسفات ابوطرطور

لو سمحتم محتاجهم بسرعه
وبارك الله لكم


----------



## amjedali (26 فبراير 2008)

ارجوا ايفادتي لاي بحث ضمن المجال process modelling and control for heat exchanger


----------



## rmz3003 (26 فبراير 2008)

عندي مشروع التخرج يتكلم عن MTO plant

اتمنى منكم المساعدة بالحصول على جميع الطرق الممكنة لتحويل methanol-to-olefins



مع اختيار الطريقة الامثل التي تكون فيها قيمة selectivity =90 %


وماهي material balance للتفاعل ؟؟

ورسم المشروع اذا امكن على HYSIS وعمل simulation له 


مع العلم ان بداية المشروع وجميع معلوماته نزلتها في موضوع سابق ولا احد رد عليا​


----------



## الده ميرجي (27 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم 
اخي العزيز مشكور على الموضوع الرائع والتعب الواضح
ارجو معلومات\رساله حول تصفيه لمياه الصناعيه


----------



## نتننتنتتن (27 فبراير 2008)

اتمنى انك تلاقيلى اى حاجة عن كلية العمارة والتخطيط بحث او مشروع جزاك الله خير اخوك محمد


----------



## العربي مصطفى امين (27 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم 
الأخ العزيز الرجاء مساعدتي في ايجاد اي بحث يخص (اتصميم وحدة انتاج غاز البترول المسال حيث ولدي بحث تخرج في هذا الموضوع design unit lpg


----------



## العربي مصطفى امين (27 فبراير 2008)

الله يخليك انا منتظر اي رد على الموضوع اعلاه Lpg


----------



## العربي مصطفى امين (27 فبراير 2008)

وحدة انتاج غاز البترول المسال


----------



## م/حسن جاد (28 فبراير 2008)

لو سمحت ضرورى كتاب اسمه introduction to water treatment 
by : American water works Association


----------



## eng_shuhemh2005 (28 فبراير 2008)

من فضلك اخي العزيز أريد بحث في المواد الكيميائيه التي تضاف إلئ البيتون في حاله ارتفاع دراجات الحراره أو الرطوبه العاليه . و بارك الله فيك


----------



## Physics (29 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم 
جزاكم الله خيرا على المجهود العظيم

ممكن مساعدة في كيفية تصميم tray distilaation column
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## رائد احمد (1 مارس 2008)

اريد محاضرات على neural network control


----------



## دوهان (8 مارس 2008)

ارجو منكم
تقرير حول مو ضوع
العلاقه بين المطيليه والصلاده

دوهان


----------



## abo_heylah (8 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم
أرجو افادتي عن موضوع Ethanol from sugar cane
ارجو يكون بالتفصيل.............. وشكرا


----------



## عمار وليد (8 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ارجوا المساعده 
انا بحاجه الى تقرير يتكلم عن المواد المدورة البلاستيكية الصلبة (poly etheln) في احدى الدول التالية :
امريكا بريطانيا المانيا فرنسا


----------



## عمار وليد (8 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو المساعده في الحصول على تقرير عن المواد المدورة البلاستيكية (poly etheln)
في احدى الدول التالية :
فرنسا امريكا بريطانيا المانيا


----------



## عمار وليد (9 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
الرجاء المساعده 
اريد تقرير عن عملية تدويرالمواد البلاستيكية (poly etheln ) في احدى الدول
امريكا بريطانيا المانيا فرنسا


----------



## عمار وليد (10 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
الرجاء المساعده 
اريد تقرير عن عملية تدويرالمواد البلاستيكية (poly etheln ) في احدى الدول
امريكا بريطانيا المانيا فرنسا


----------



## ضياء الدين السيد (11 مارس 2008)

اريد بحث عن unit operation وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## cut Eng (11 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## cut Eng (11 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم رحمة الله....................اانا طالب في الهندسه الكيميائيه وحاليا عندي مشروع تخرج.......................ممكن من الاخوان المساعده في فكره للبدأ المشروع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وممكن يرفق أي شي يساعدني في المشروع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ لكم الشكر يا أخوان على هذا الموقع الجميع


----------



## رضاحح (12 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا اخي علي المجهود وهل من الممكن هذه البحوث اني في اشد الحاجة اليها في مشروع التخرج .جزاك الله خيرا
 *Absorption of NO2/N2O4 into diluted and (1 concentrated nitric acid*
_The Chemical Engineering Journal, Volume 23, Issue 2, 1982, Pages 211-221_
J. B. Lefers and P. J. van den Berg View Abstract 

*D2. Absorption of nitrogen tetroxide by water jets*
_Chemical Engineering Science, Volume 14, Issue 1, 1961, Pages 115-123_
H. Kramers, M. P. P. Blind and E. Snoeck View Abstract
*The rate of absorption of NO2 in water*
_Chemical Engineering Science, Volume 11, Issue 1, August 1959, Pages 61-71_
W. A. Dekker, E. Snoeck and H. Kramers View Abstract 

*20 Absorption of nitrogen oxides into water*
_Chemical Engineering Science, Volume 35, Issues 1-2, 1980, Pages 154-161_
H. Komiyama and H. Inoue View Abstract​


----------



## sa7lma (12 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم.......................................ارجو المساعدة فى ايجاد بحث لتوضيح طريقة توليد الكهرباء بالطاقة الشمسية


----------



## حسام ح (13 مارس 2008)

السلام علبكم 
ممكن بحث تفصيلي عن صناعة الغرانيت


----------



## الأميررامي (17 مارس 2008)

*أرجو مساعدتك normalization*

السلام عليكم أخ نورماليزيشن
أرجو منك مساعدتي في بحثي عن طرق تحضير التري بولي فوسفات الصوديوم صناعيا ومخبريا 
sodium poly phosphate
أرجو إرسال ما تعرفه على بريدي الإلكتروني[email protected]


----------



## حسن يوسف الخطيب (19 مارس 2008)

*ارجو المساعدة باسرع وقت*

السلام عليكم انا طالب هنسة ميكانيك واحتاج بحث يشرح موضوع اوتو سايكل وهو محرك غاز 
- otto cycle - gas power cycle احتاج شرح عنها وعن تطبيقاتها ضروري جدا ارجو المساعدة


----------



## بشار رائد (19 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم انا بحاجة ماسة لرسالة ماجستير في اي موضوع في الهندسة الكيماوية


----------



## engdaim (20 مارس 2008)

www.sciencedirect.com
www.waterscience.com


----------



## mkn (22 مارس 2008)

Liquid/Liquid & Solid/Liquid separation Process.
Regards


----------



## امانى البرعصى (22 مارس 2008)

ارجو مساعدتى 
اطلب رسالة دكتوراة او ماجستير فى الهندسية المدنية او المعمارية فى اى تخصص كان


----------



## فاتح روما (22 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تحياتى لك أخى العزيز
انا طالب بالفرقه الثانيه قسم هندسة الإنتاج 
أريد بحث عن انظمة قياس الزوايا فى عملية القطع
المقصود الزوايا مثل زاوية الجرف والخلوص وغيرها


----------



## eng_bol (23 مارس 2008)

The Compact Disc Recycling 
أحتاج أي شي عن هذا الموضوع أعاده تصنيع الاقراص المرئيه وخاصه ماده البولي كربونيت 

تسلمواااااا


----------



## كن صديقي (25 مارس 2008)

اخوان اريد اي بحوث عن 
Bubble column with draft tubr


----------



## الساحق الماحق (9 أبريل 2008)

أرجو من الأخوة التكرم بمساعدتي في الحصول على البحث التالي:

Adding Value to Methane – Strategic Opportunities for the Middle East



ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## islammasry (19 أبريل 2008)

Please i need the portion that deal with *Sodium Silicate *or (Alkaly silicate) in the following Book
D. Barby et al.: The Modern Inorganic Chemicals Industry, Royal Soc. Chemistry, London 1977.
also if some one can upload this book, i think it is useful
thanks


----------



## abdallan60 (25 أبريل 2008)

الف شكر يا غالى وجزاك الله عنا خير

ا وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## bothnian (25 أبريل 2008)

مرحبا
اريد رساله للماجستير في شبكهad-hocوبلتفصيل


----------



## باش مهندسة (26 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم احتاج الي معلومات وافرة حول صناعة البطاريات 
ولكم الشكر 
باش مهندسة


----------



## مصطفى العربي (26 أبريل 2008)

اي بحث عن الموضوع التالي لو تكرمت اخي العزيز انا في مشكلة في تصميم بعض الاجهزة عنوان البحث design lp-gas unitالله يخليك قليل من الاهتمام بهذا البحث مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## مصطفى العربي (26 أبريل 2008)

اي بحث عن الموضوع التالي لو تكرمت اخي العزيز انا في مشكلة في تصميم بعض الاجهزة عنوان البحث design lp-gas unitالله يخليك قليل من الاهتمام بهذا البحث مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## مصطفى العربي (26 أبريل 2008)

الاخ العزيز المطلوب اي بحث لو تكرمت في الموضوع التالي لو تكرمت الله يخليك انا في مشكلة في التصميم design lp-gas unit


----------



## djamel-al (27 أبريل 2008)

ارجوا من الاخوة الكرام مساعدتي للحصول على هذا الكتاب
Boundary Element Methods in Elastodynamics
Manolis, G.D. (SUNY, Buffalo)
Beskos, D.E. (University of Patras, Greece)
304 pages
101 Line Drawings
Published: 1988
Publisher: Taylor & Francis Books Ltd
ISBN / EAN: 0046200193


----------



## زياد حسني (27 أبريل 2008)

*طلب كتاب Chaos and Time-Series Analysis*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

ارجو منكم ان تجدوا لي الكتاب التالي

Chaos and Time-Series Analysis

و الكاتب هو

J. C. Sprott

و الدار
Oxford University Press, 2003


:2:


----------



## سوار العسل (28 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم شكرا جزيلا لكم الله يجزيكم الخير عنا وعنكم 
اريد ان اطلب منكم موضوع عن تصميم مصنع انتاج الاثلين من غاز طبيعي و تصميم برج تقطير وما هي المعادلات الازمه لها ومثال على ذالك
وشكرا لكم


----------



## عمر515 (28 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم 
آمل مساعدتي عن بحث في مشاكل أغشية التناضح العكسي بسبب البكتيريا


----------



## فتحي الجابري (30 أبريل 2008)

*السلام عليكم* 
بارك الله فيك ممكن المساعدة أخي العزيز في اعطي اي بحث او papers في الموضوع التالي
1- Mathematical Model of Batch Reactor
2- تقيم التأكل في مصانع الصابون ومواد التنضيف.

عنواني : fathiashor***********


----------



## فتحي الجابري (30 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم شكرا جزيلا لكم الله يجزيكم الخير عنا وعنكم 
اريد ان اطلب منكم كيف الحصول علي كتب في الهندسة الكيميائية عن طريق التحميل المجانا


----------



## فتحي الجابري (30 أبريل 2008)

*السلام عليكم* 
بارك الله فيك ممكن المساعدة أخي العزيز في اعطي اي بحث او papers في الموضوع التالي
1- Mathematical Model of Batch Reactor
2- تقيم التأكل في مصانع الصابون ومواد التنضيف.

عنواني : fathiashorعلي ******.كأم


----------



## hassanv500 (30 أبريل 2008)

بحث عن :-

1-محطات الرفع (انواعها-طرق التنفيذ-وظيفة المحطات)
2-مشاكل شبكات مياه الشرب فى مصر
3-مشاكل شبكات مياه الصرف فى مصر
4-محطات تنقيه المياه
5-محطات معالجة للصرف الصحى


----------



## فتحي الجابري (1 مايو 2008)

*السلام عليكم* 
بارك الله فيك ممكن المساعدة أخي العزيز في اعطي اي بحث او papers في الموضوع التالي
1- Mathematical Model of Batch Reactor
2- تقيم التأكل في مصانع الصابون ومواد التنضيف.

عنواني : fathiashor ضط كام
والله لا يضيع أجر من عمل أجرا


----------



## عبدالعظيم رحمةالله (1 مايو 2008)

dear brother i need research on the effect of crude oil properties and impurities on transportation lines and storage tanks


----------



## الابداع انا (2 مايو 2008)

*عاجل مع شكري*

السلام وعليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اولا اشكر لكم هذه الخطوه المتميزه والتي لم يسبقكم أحد اليها
جميل ان تتنذر بان تساعد الاخرين في بحوثهم وتعمل على تزويدهم بمايحتاجوه
أسال الله الا يحرمكم الاجر فكان الله في عونكم مادمتم في عون اخوانكم من الطلاب والباحثين

أود أن أطلب بحث او رساله ماجستير عن تاريخ الروبوتات ونشأتها وكل مايخصها من معلومات وحبذا لو احتوى 

على صور ....
جزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## حميد بلاسم ماهود (2 مايو 2008)

الاخوة الاعزاء اذا كان بالامكان تنزيل اسم الدخول وكلمة المرور لل science diect او اي موقع اخر
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## الزول محمود (2 مايو 2008)

*vis-breaker design and economic*

أخي الكريم اريد اي رسالة بالموضوع اعلاه خاصة عن
ecoonomic of vis-breaker 
أو اساليب الخلط المستخدمة لتسهيل عملية النقل للخام الثقيل أي خلط الخام الثقيل مع الديزل او مواد اقل لزوجة بشرط ان تكون مواد من اصل الخام مثل الجازولين


----------



## het1ar (2 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة...............................
أنا عضوا جديد وأتمنى من أخواني وأخواتي المساعدة في البحث الذي عندي وهو عن (خرسانة مسبقة الصب)(precast) وأتمنى منكم أن تردوا علي باسرع وقت ممكن.....................لانة تسليم البحث يوم الأحد الأقادم ............... ولكم جزيل الشكر ...................


----------



## غسان التكريتي (2 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم كيف الحال اخي العزيز 
والله تاعبيك ويانه على الطلبات و احنه نشكرك و الله يجازيك كل الخير

ممكن طلب:
اريد بحث كامل عن (ِِAtomic structure ) و ( Nuclear chemistry ) و ( Entropy )

و مــــــــــع الشكـــــــــــــر الجـــــــــــــزيـــــــــــــل........


----------



## sm777 (3 مايو 2008)

aشكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## eng_sherif1 (4 مايو 2008)

محتاج الى عرض بعض التصميمات الخاصة بتصميم الجامعات


----------



## ياسين الامين (6 مايو 2008)

بعد التحية ارجوا المساعدة فى اعدعد بحث تحت عنوان Dvanced Thermodynamics Chemical Eng


----------



## موود كيميائي (6 مايو 2008)

محتاج بحثين يا اخي الكريم

الاول بعنوان plate heat exchanger

الثاني بعنوان foam separation in mass transfer

ويعطيك الف عافية على مجهوداتك


----------



## طلال الحاج (6 مايو 2008)

تحياتي للجميع 
احتاج الي موضوع عن تصميم توربين بخاري


----------



## china (11 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ارجو ان احصل على هذه المراجع واجرك حاصل ان شاء الله

1.​http://www.nasa.gov/centers/glenn/pdf/84790main_fs03grc.pdf​
2.​NOISE-CON 87; Proceedings of the National Conference on Noise Control
Engineering, State College, PA, June 8-10, 1987 (A88-39701 16-71). Poughkeepsie,
NY, Noise Control Foundation, 1987, p. 129-134.​
3.​http://www.aerospaceweb.org/question/propulsion/q0033.shtml​
4.​Bies, David A. and Hansen, Colin H., Engineering Noise Control Theory and Practice,
(New York: E & FN SPON, 1998), pages 470-472.​
5.​Tokhi, M. O. and Leitch, R. R., Active Noise Control, (Oxford: Clarendon Press;
NewYork: Oxford University Press, 1992), pages 1-6.​
6.​http://www.grc.nasa.gov/WWW/RT2002/5000/5530delaat.html.​
7.​Harris, David A. (ed.), Noise Control Manual: Guidelines for Problem Solving in the
Industrial / Commercial Acoustical Environment, (New York, Van Nostrand
Reinhold, 1991), pages 10-13.​
8.​​Witton, J.J. and E. Noordally, "Porous Media Burners for Clean Engines", Combustion
Processes in Propulsion (Gabriel D. Roy, Ed.), Academic Press/Elsevier, 2005, pp. 139-144​
9.​​Ellzey, J.L., A.J. Barra, and G. Diepvens, "Simulations of a Porous Burner for a Gas Turbine",
Combustion Processes in Propulsion (Gabriel D. Roy, Ed.), Academic Press/Elsevier, 2005,
pp. 145-156​
10.​​Singh, S. and R.E. Peck, "An Innovative Method for Reducing Gaseous Emissions from
Power Turbine Combustors", Advances in Chemical Propulsion (Gabriel D. Roy Ed.) CRC
Press, 2002, pp. 463-476​
11.​​Kinsler, L. E., Frey, A. R., Coppens, A. B., and Sanders, J. V., Fundamentals of
Acoustics, (New York: John Wiley & Sons, 1999),. 4th edition.​
12.​​Selamet, A., Dickey, N. S., and Novak, J. M., “The Herschel-Quincke Tube: A
Theoretical, Computational and Experimental Investigation”, Journal of Acoustical
Society of America, Vol. 96, No. 5, pages 3177-3185, Nov., 1994.​

Tyler J. M. and Sofrin, T. G., “Axial Flow Compressor Noise Studies,” SAE
Transaction no. 70, 309-332, (1962).
Kantola, R.A., and Gliebe, P.R., “Effects of Vane/Blade Ratio and Spacing on Fan
Noise,” AIAA Paper no. 81-2033, Oct. (1981).
Dittmar, J. H. and Woodward, R. P., “An Evaluation of some Alternative
Approaches for Reducing Fan Tone Noise,” NASA Technical Memorandum
105356, February (1992).
Mangiarotty, R. A., “The Reduction of Aircraft Engine Fan-Compressor Noise
Using Acoustic Linings,” Journal of Sound and Vibration,​18 (4), 565-576, (1971).
Thomas, R.H., R. A. Burdisso, C. R. Fuller and W. F. O’Brien, “Active Control of
Fan Noise From a Turbofan Engine,” AIAA paper no. 93-0597, January (1993).
Smith, J. P. and Burdisso, R. A., “Active Control of Inlet Noise From a Turbofan
Engine Using Inlet Wavenumber Sensors,” CEAS/AIAA-99-1808, Seattle, WA, May
(1999).
Burdisso, R. A., Fuller, C. R. and Smith, J. P., “Experiments on the Active Control of
a Turbofan Inlet Noise using Compact, Lightweight Inlet Control and Error
Transducers,” CEAS/AIAA-95-028, pp. 177-185, (1995).
Herschel, J. F. W. ,“On the absorption of light by coloured media, viewed in
connexion with the undulatory theory,” _Philosophical Magazine and Journal of
Science_, 3, 401-412, (1833).​Quincke, G., “Ueber interferenzapparate fur schallwellen,”​_Annalen der Physik und
Chemie_, 128, 177-192, (1866)
Stewart, G. W., “The theory of the Herschel-Quincke tube,” _Physical Review_, 31,
696-698, (1928)
Selamet, A., Dickey, N. S., and Novak, J. M., “The Hershcel-Quincke tube: a
theoretical, computational, and experimental investigation,” _J. Acoust. Soc. Am._, 96​
(5), 3177-3185, (1994)
Zhichi, Z., Song, L. , Rui, T., Rui, G., Genhua, D., and Peizi, L., “Application of
Quincke tubes to flow ducts as a sound attenuation device,” Noise Control Eng. J.,​46​(6), 245-255, Nov-Dec (1998)
Brady, L. A., Burdisso, R. A., and Smith, J. P., "Investigation of the Herschel-
Quincke Tube Concept for the Suppression of Higher-order Modes in a Duct,"
Proceedings of Internoise 99, pp. 545-550, Fort Lauderdale Florida, December
(1999).
Burdisso, R.A. and Smith, J.P., “Control of Inlet Noise from Turbofan Engines
Using Herschel-Quincke Waveguides,” 6th AIAA/CEAS 2000-1994, (2000).
Morse, P. M. and Ingard, K. U., “Theoretical Acoustics,” Princeton University
Press, page 701, (1986).
Ingard, U. and Ising, H., “Acoustic Nonlinearity of an Orifice,” Journal of
Acoustical Society of America, 42 (1), pp6-17, (1967).
Goldberg, D., “Genetic Algorithms in Search, Optimization and Machine
Learning,” Addison-Wesley, (1989).​


----------



## سالي وليد (16 مايو 2008)

اخي العزيز احتاج هذه الرسالة
Catalytic wet air oxidation of phenol in a trickle bed reactor: kinteics and reactor modelling.

و أي رسالة ماجستير او دكتوراه عن Catalytic oxidation of phenol in trickle bed reactor


----------



## omarfadol (19 مايو 2008)

*استخراج الايثانول من قصب السكر*

السلام عليكم..

اريد بحث عن استخراج الايثانول من قصب السكر مع العمليات والتصميم.

Ethanol from Sugarcane

ولكم جزيل الشكر:30:


----------



## yasseraziz (21 مايو 2008)

I search for reactions of salicylaldehyde +hydrazine on science direct


----------



## سرمادى (22 مايو 2008)

ممكن كتاب chemistry problem solver.......وجزاك اللة خير


----------



## ahmed hassn (2 يونيو 2008)

i need resarsh for water treatment in petrolum feilds


----------



## صبرية (2 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم -
اخي الكريم اريد منك اوراق علمية صدرت بعد 2005 لاي موضوع في الهندسة الكهربية استخدمت فيها احد طرق التقريب العددية(approximation methods) مثلا (( least square approximation, lagrange ,difference divided centre,forward,bakward)) ساعدوني اعانكم الله


----------



## صبرية (2 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم -
اخي الكريم اريد منك اوراق علمية صدرت بعد 2005 لاي موضوع في الهندسة الكهربية استخدمت فيها احد طرق التقريب العددية(approximation methods) مثلا (( least square approximation, lagrange ,difference divided centre,forward,bakward)) ساعدوني اعانكم الله


----------



## mmn (5 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم : أرجو تزويدي بأبحاث علمية أو رسائل ماجستير أو أي شيء يتوفر عن موضوع Water Quality Index for River و أكون جدا ممنون والله يوفقكم لكل خير . عنوان البريد الألكتروني mmn_cee***********


----------



## بلال سيد (5 يونيو 2008)

ارجو من سيادتم ان ترسلوا الى رسائل ماجستير فى ادارة المشروعات الهندسية


----------



## Naimos (8 يونيو 2008)

ابحث عن بحوث في hydrogels derivés des acrylic التي تستعمل في البيئة انني احضر شهادة الدكتوراة
شكرا


----------



## Naimos (8 يونيو 2008)

كلمة السر ل sciencedirect


----------



## Mohammed Tayeib (8 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالي وبركاته ..
ارجو شاكرا مدنا بهذا الكتاب ان توفر لديكم ولكم منى جزيل الشكر والقدير .

OIL FIELD PROCESSING – VOLUEM 1&2

By: Francis S. Manning & Richard E. Thompson
وجزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## ايوان هادي (8 يونيو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اولا الشكر الجزيل للاخ الكريم الذي تكرم بمساعدته لاخوانه المهندسين وامدادهم بالا بحاث والدراسات المختلفه فله الف شكر ولا يشكر الله من لا يشكر الناس 
ثانيا اخي الكريم ارجو امدادي باي ابحاث او رسائل ماجستير او اوراق عمل في موضوع تطبيق نظام الجوده الشامله علي مصانع الادويه واستخدام الاساليب الاحصائيه في ضبط الجوده في هذه المصانع واي رسومات او اوراق تبين سير العمليه الانتاجيه في مصانع الدواء ولكل الشكر الجزيل


----------



## سوار العسل (27 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو من حضرتكم تزويدي عن موضوع production of tretinoin او عن tretinoin بشكل عام و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## نافع محرق (27 أغسطس 2008)

ادخل على هذا الرابط انشاء الله يفيدك:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tretinoin


----------



## صبرية (27 أغسطس 2008)

مساء الخير 
اريد عنوان لرسالة ماجستير . في image processing في موضوع coding .اغيثوني سريعا و مراجع 
شكرا


----------



## مصطفى سبزجي (27 أغسطس 2008)

رجاء اخي الكريم احتاج و بشدة الى اي بحث او كتاب عن ((( ادارة المشاريع الصغيرة))),
او اي يتعلق بهذا الموضوع.
لك مني الف الف شكر


----------



## مصطفى سبزجي (27 أغسطس 2008)

رجاء اخي الكريم احتاج و بشدة الى اي بحث او كتاب عن ((( ادارة المشاريع الصغيرة))),
او اي شيء يتعلق بهذا الموضوع.
لك مني الف الف شكر


----------



## mnci (28 أغسطس 2008)

صبرية قال:


> مساء الخير
> اريد عنوان لرسالة ماجستير . في image processing في موضوع coding .اغيثوني سريعا و مراجع
> شكرا


اتفضل
Edge-based partition coding for fractal image compression


----------



## mnci (28 أغسطس 2008)

سوار العسل قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ارجو من حضرتكم تزويدي عن موضوع production of tretinoin او عن tretinoin بشكل عام و لكم جزيل الشكر


اتفضل اخى طلبك بالرابط ادناه
tretinoinl


----------



## احمدجاك (16 سبتمبر 2008)

اخي الكريم انا طلب ماجيستير واريد اي مرجع في موضوع polymer degradation and polystyrene degradation واريد معرفة الاتصال المباشر بك حتي اتمكن من ابلاغك من المجلات والدوريات المطلوب بالضبط
d_ahmed_elsayed***********
0106993176


----------



## أبوبكرمصطفى (16 سبتمبر 2008)

أبحث عن مقالات أو دوريات أو أي بيانات عن:
Bioremediation and Biodegradation of Oil Produced Water


----------



## الجااف (18 سبتمبر 2008)

اخي العزيز احتاج الى بحوث تخص تحضير العامل المساعد
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أبوبكرمصطفى (18 سبتمبر 2008)

*العامل المساعد*

أرجو من الأخ الجااف تحديد نوع العامل المساعد الذي يريد تحضيره.


----------



## أبوبكرمصطفى (18 سبتمبر 2008)

*Produced water*

أرجو المساعدة في الحصول علي أوراق علمية أو بحوث حول:
Bioremediation of Produced Water


----------



## mnci (18 سبتمبر 2008)

احمدجاك قال:


> اخي الكريم انا طلب ماجيستير واريد اي مرجع في موضوع polymer degradation and polystyrene degradation واريد معرفة الاتصال المباشر بك حتي اتمكن من ابلاغك من المجلات والدوريات المطلوب بالضبط
> d_ahmed_elsayed***********
> 0106993176


طلبك موجود والف مبروك 
اتفضل

polymer degradation

http://carsnology.blogspot.com/2008/09/polymer-degradation-mechanisms.html

http://carsnology.blogspot.com/2008/09/regulation-of-coal-polymer-degradation.html


----------



## الجااف (19 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن كتاب يخص تحضير العوامل المساعدة
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mnci (19 سبتمبر 2008)

الجااف قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ممكن كتاب يخص تحضير العوامل المساعدة
> جزاكم الله خيرا


طلبك مجاب اخى بمبحث مكون من 14 صفحة
http://carsnology.blogspot.com/2008/09/engineering-of-pt-carbon-catalyst.html


----------



## الحسام البتار (21 سبتمبر 2008)

اخي العزيز انا ابحث عن موضوع يتعلق بكيفية استغلال ثاني اكسيد الكربون الناتج عن التكرير...ارجوا المساعده...بليز


----------



## الحسام البتار (21 سبتمبر 2008)

لو سمحتوووووووووا اخواني
الله يجزيكم الخير انشالله
ابي اي مواضيع او معلومات عن كيفية استغلال ثاني اكسيد الكربون الناتج عن تكرير النفط في المصافي
ارجووووووووو المساعدة ضروري ضروري


----------



## mnci (21 سبتمبر 2008)

الحسام البتار قال:


> لو سمحتوووووووووا اخواني
> الله يجزيكم الخير انشالله
> ابي اي مواضيع او معلومات عن كيفية استغلال ثاني اكسيد الكربون الناتج عن تكرير النفط في المصافي
> ارجووووووووو المساعدة ضروري ضروري


 يا اخى لو ممكن عنوان بحثك باللغة الانجليزية


----------



## بيبو المصري2008 (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*ارجوك حطها في جدولك لأنها حياه او موت بالنسبة لي*

انا عاوز اي معلومات عن الp&id وشكرا
انا رسام هندسي وعاوز ابقى Instrumentation Draftman
ارجوك ساعدني فعلا يجزيك الله عني ولو تعرف حتى ولو موقع بفلوس اشتري منه كتب حتى ولو بالانجليزي مفيش مشكله


----------



## سهد الليالي (23 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
انا بحاجة الى بحوث او اطروحات بالفرنسية او الانجليزية على
le dessalage du petrole brute.
و شكرا.


----------



## mnci (23 سبتمبر 2008)

سهد الليالي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا بحاجة الى بحوث او اطروحات بالفرنسية او الانجليزية على
> le dessalage du petrole brute.
> و شكرا.


 الف مبروك اخى البحث كاملا بالانجليزية
اتفضل
http://carsnology.blogspot.com/2008/09/pretreatment-of-crude-oil-by-ultrasonic.html


----------



## سهد الليالي (23 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا لك اخ mnci


----------



## ابوالعزايم (23 سبتمبر 2008)

انا حقيقى منبهر من كم المساعدات التى تقوم بها فى قسم الهندسة الكيميائية وارى ان يتم تعميم موضوعك على جميع الاقسام لاننا بحاجة الى الابحاث والدراسات الجديدة فى كل الاقسام 
ولو سمحت لى عندك طلب اريد بحث يوضح طرق اختبار الخشب الابلاكاش الالواح لاننى اعمل فى مجال انتاج تريلات النقل ونستخدم دائما بالارضيات الخشب الابلاكاش واحتاج الى طرق لاختبارها لتحديد ما يصلح منها .


----------



## أنس المنيفي (25 سبتمبر 2008)

*طلب مساعدة*

:6:الاخ الكريم/ 
أرجو مساعدتي بأن تدلني على المواد الدراسية والتخصصات المستقبلية لهذا العلم:6:


----------



## أنس المنيفي (25 سبتمبر 2008)

:6:الاخ الكريم/ 
أرجو مساعدتي بأن تدلني على المواد الدراسية والتخصصات المستقبلية لهذا العلم:6:


----------



## فلاد مير (25 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mnci (25 سبتمبر 2008)

ابوالعزايم قال:


> انا حقيقى منبهر من كم المساعدات التى تقوم بها فى قسم الهندسة الكيميائية وارى ان يتم تعميم موضوعك على جميع الاقسام لاننا بحاجة الى الابحاث والدراسات الجديدة فى كل الاقسام
> ولو سمحت لى عندك طلب اريد بحث يوضح طرق اختبار الخشب الابلاكاش الالواح لاننى اعمل فى مجال انتاج تريلات النقل ونستخدم دائما بالارضيات الخشب الابلاكاش واحتاج الى طرق لاختبارها لتحديد ما يصلح منها .


 الف شكر اخى الفاضل على دعمك المعنوى احاول الحصول على طلبك بان الله


----------



## الحسام البتار (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*اخي العزيز انا ابحث عن موضوع يتعلق بكيفية استغلال ثاني اكسيد الكربون الناتج عن التكرير...ارجوا المساعده...بليز*​


----------



## عامر الناصري (8 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك على المساعدة وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## احمدجاك (8 أكتوبر 2008)

اريد هذا الكتاب ضروري 
polymer photodegradation ; methodes and exprimental techniques ( 2006) .


----------



## م نسمة (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*طلب مساعده عاجلة*

بداية مشكور اخ NORMALIZATION على المبادرة القيمه وجزاك الله كل خير 

انا اطلب مساعده في مشروع بعنوان :

production of organic acid from food waste

اي بحث او مرجع يمكن ان يفيد ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## الخاشعة (20 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته احتاج مواقع تعطي معلومات وافية عن 
Maleic Anhydride


----------



## سوار العسل (22 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
بدي بحث عن ازلة ايونات الحديد والزنيك من مياه الشرب بسرعة 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ايوان هادي (22 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله

في البدايه نشكر الموقع المتميز لما يثري العقول من المعلومات القيمه ونشكر الاخوه الذي يساهمون في مساعده الناس فالف شكر لهم
ثانيا ارجو من الاخوه تزويدي برسايل ماجستير او بحوث تتعلق باستخدام الاساليب الاحصائيه في صناعه الادويه 
او استخدام اداره الجوده الشامله وادوتها في صناعه الادويه 
او اي بحوث تتعلق بمراحل تصنيع الدواء واقسام ضبط الجوده وتاكيد الجوده في اي مصنع للدواء


----------



## سحابة الصباح (27 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
أخي العزيز احتاج الى بحث بعنوان 
C. Blanc, G. Demarais, The reaction rate of CO2 with diethanolamine, Int.
Chem. Eng. 24 (1984) 43–52


----------



## سحابة الصباح (27 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
أخي العزيز انا احتاج الى دراسه بعنوان 
The reation rate of CO2 with Diethanolamine 
C. Blanc, G.Demarais


----------



## almoiz (28 أكتوبر 2008)

ابحث عن طريقة انتاج البولي بروبلين وكل ما يختص بهذه الصناعة من الالف - الياء


----------



## ديساليب (29 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم وبارك الله فيكم 
أبحث عن رسائل علمية لـ Effect of fouling on multi-effect desalination 
ومشكورين على جهودكم الطيبة


----------



## حمودي الحمود (30 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
اخي العزيز احتاج بحث عن التلوث في موضوع (photochemical smoke)
بارك الله بيك على مجهودك الكبير في المساعدة


----------



## فووفة (30 أكتوبر 2008)

ربنا يخليك عايزه دراسة (بحث) لمشروع التخرج water treatment بعنوان :
  removal soap from water


----------



## mnci (30 أكتوبر 2008)

فووفة قال:


> ربنا يخليك عايزه دراسة (بحث) لمشروع التخرج water treatment بعنوان :
> removal soap from water


 

see this topic
Remove soap from water


----------



## موزيزو (31 أكتوبر 2008)

الجلفنة المغمورة


----------



## حنفي (1 نوفمبر 2008)

*من فضلكم اريد أبحاث أو كتب عن صناعة ألكيل البنزين وجزاكم الله خيراً*


----------



## ابود محمد (1 نوفمبر 2008)

اخي بارك الله فيك اريد هذا البحث 
Donahue, Craig _J._ J. _Chem._​ _Chem._ _Educ._ *2006* _83_ 862.​ _Educ. *2006*_ *83* 862. 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابود محمد (1 نوفمبر 2008)

Donahue, Craig _J._ J. _Chem._​ _Chem._ _Educ._ *2006* _83_ 862.​ _Educ. *2006*_ *83* 862. 
اخي اريد هذا البحث لو سمحت


----------



## المهندس الهاجري (2 نوفمبر 2008)

*مشروع تخرج*

السلام عليكـ .... وبعد 
لو سمحت اريد بحث لمشروع تخرج بعنوان 
Reiforcing Polystyrene with Natural Fiber 
وشكرا"​


----------



## عبادي505 (6 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم احتاج الى بحث في تخصص(vrd) .وخاصة في الصرف الحي ومشكور مسبقا


----------



## ELAZHARY (6 نوفمبر 2008)

برجاء اتاحة الفرصة فى البحث الخاص بى 
فى استخدام البولى استر اميد فى مجال معالجة وتنقية المياة


----------



## aimanham (8 نوفمبر 2008)

The adsorption of benzene and n-hexane on aluminum oxide 
Journal Russian Chemical Bulletin 
Publisher Springer New York 
ISSN 1066-5285 (Print) 1573-9171 (Online) 
Issue Volume 14, Number 5 / May, 1965 
Category Organic and Biological Chemistry 
DOI 10.1007/BF00845706 
Pages 868-870 
Subject Collection Chemistry and Materials Science 
SpringerLink Date Wednesday, December 22, 2004


----------



## aimanham (8 نوفمبر 2008)

*Adsorption sites for benzene in KL zeolite: An infrared study of molecular recognitio*

Adsorption sites for benzene in KL zeolite: An infrared study of molecular recognition 

Zeolites
Volume 15, Issue 5, June 1995, Pages 470-474


----------



## chemical82 (10 نوفمبر 2008)

اخي الكريم اكون شاكرا لك اذا افدتني بالبحث الموجود بالمجلة التالية
Int.J.Hydrogen Energy,vol 5,1980,pp293 - 304
by Karim,G.A and m.m.Metwally


----------



## إبن العرب (10 نوفمبر 2008)

لو سمحت اريد اعرف كيف اكتب مقدمه عن البحث(survey) وكيفية عمل الاستبيان
واذا يوجد مثال مكتوب وجاهز اكون شاكر لك جدا
موضوعي هو عن مستوى الرضى عن الوظيفه عند الطلبه الذين يعملون ويدرسون


----------



## takosh84_2009 (10 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
احتاج الى كتاب باللغة العربية عن صناعة المنظفات
جاكم الله خير


----------



## على منصورى (10 نوفمبر 2008)

*معلومات عن الايثانول*

السلام عليكم اخى الكريم اولا اشكرك على مجهودك واهتمامك 
انا اخوك فى السنة النهائية مشروع تخرجى هو انتاج الايثانول من المولاص ارجو مساعدتك فى المشروع وجزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## westghost (11 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز ...
اعدتت مشروع التخرج وهو بعنوان phenolic resin(Resol) 

اذا ممكن احتاج لاي معلومة او كتاب او مجلة تخص اي شي عن تصنيع وخواص وتاريخ واستعمالات هذه المادة سواء كانت باللغة العربية او الانكليزية ...
مع شكري وتقديري ...
عمر البلداوي 
الجامعة التكنولوجية / الهندسة الكيمياوية


----------



## صبرى ابوعجيلة (15 نوفمبر 2008)

i need research papers about

clay mineral separation

corderite body preparation

preparation of clay mineral on lab scale


----------



## فلاح السهلاني (15 نوفمبر 2008)

الاخ العزيز احتاج بحوث او دوريات تحت عنوانmicrobial toxin cancer treatment
ومن الله التوفيق


----------



## رامى الصباغ 1986 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

احتاج الى بحث او معلومات عن الفلتر بواسطة البلازما


----------



## عبدالله الجنابي (17 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
احتاج مشروع تخرج عن موضوع ( كروموتغرافيا السائل ) (chromotography liquid ) مع فائق الشكر والتقدير


----------



## عبدالسلام سالم (17 نوفمبر 2008)

i want the project of the (متركبات العناصر الانتقالية) thank you very much


----------



## عبدالسلام سالم (17 نوفمبر 2008)

احتاج الى بحث او معلومات عن متركبات العناصر الانتقالية


----------



## عبدالسلام سالم (18 نوفمبر 2008)

اريد بحث عن مركبات العناصر الانتقالية


----------



## الرئيس (21 نوفمبر 2008)

الأخ العزيز جزاك الله كل خير على هذا الجهد وبارك الله بك
أنا أحضر لنيل درجة الدكتوراه بالقياس والتحكم
هل عند ما تفيدنا به 
شكرا لك على كل الأحوال


----------



## westghost (22 نوفمبر 2008)

ارجو منكم ان تجدوا لي بحث او اي شئ يساعدني في ايجاد مشروع عن 
soda ash production by ammonia soda process
او بصيغه اخرى
soduim carbonate production by soda ammonia process
ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## فغير (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*الشلام عليكم 
لوسمحت انني احتاج هذةاpeper بعنوان
*Kintner P. K. and Van Buren J. P. (1982) Carbohydrate interference and its correction in pectin analysis using m-hydroxydiphenyl method. J. Food Science 47, 756-760. 

Blumenkrantz N. and Asboe-Hansen G. (1973) A new method for quantitative determination of uronic acids. Anal. Bio. 54, 484.


----------



## ebaid31 (23 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة اخى العزيز اطلب papers عن effect of electromagetic waves in electrochemical processes


----------



## امين سكور (24 نوفمبر 2008)

اخي الكريم اشكرك من القلب وانا بامس الحاجة لكتاب او رسالة ماجستير بعتوان losses in water distribution networks


----------



## لبنى تفاحة (26 نوفمبر 2008)

سيدي العزيز 
أرجو مساعدتي في البحث عن معلومات وافية عن التناضح العكسي باللغة العربية 
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## فوووووشي (2 ديسمبر 2008)

مرحباااااا

الله يعطيكم الف عاااافيه اخواني,,,بجد ماتقصرووون 
عندي مادة مشروع بحث,,بعنوان((النشاط السطحي)) في مجال السطووووح والحفز

ويدخل من ضمنه المنظفات الصناعيه ,,, والكربون المنشط

الله يعافيكم ابي اي حاجه تتكلم عن النشاط السطحي لاني متوهقه كثير وباقي شهر على التسليم

ابي مراجع عربي,,,

واكوووون شاكره لكم


----------



## احمدالربيعي (3 ديسمبر 2008)

اذا امكن وبالسرعه الممكنه ارسال بحث او رساله ماجستير او موقع مجاني التنزيل للبحوث عن barking induction motor


----------



## hosain (3 ديسمبر 2008)

لسلا م عليكم ورحمه الله ار جو المساعده من اي عضو بهذا المنتد اء يفسر هذه الظا هره:- احد التجا ر تعا قد مع ا حدى مصا نع الا سمنت(تكنولوجيه سو فيتيه) ليورد له من الخارج ماده المازوت كا وقود وتبين ان ما يورده للمصنع هوا (بيتومين) على انه مازوت وفعلا يستخدمه المنصنع كمحروقات مع العلم بان الكميه المورده ضعف الكميه المستورده من الخا رج وتفسيري لهذه الكميه المورده با زياده عن الكميه المستورده هو خلط البيتومين المستورد مع ماده الديزل فهل خلطه البيتومين والديزل يمكن ان يحل محل المازوت وما هي الاضرار التي ممكن ان تلحق با لمصنع ار جو المساعده لفهم هذه الظاهره علميا وشششششششششششششكر ا


----------



## Dr hakim (19 ديسمبر 2008)

*من الممكن تزويدناusername/password ل science direct  من فضلكم .*


----------



## علي احمد محمد (22 ديسمبر 2008)

thank you so mach foe your diligent magnficent efforts


----------



## علي احمد محمد (22 ديسمبر 2008)

*water treatment*

:5: thank you very well


----------



## dris (23 ديسمبر 2008)

هل ممكن رسائل عن الاسفنج او ما يختص به بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله عني كل خير
احتاجها لكتابة تقرير عن الاسفنج للجامعة


----------



## dris (23 ديسمبر 2008)

الدي يستطيع المساعدة فلا يبخ على اخوانه


----------



## رهين الالم (25 ديسمبر 2008)

*spray tower

ابي بحث عن هذا الموضوع او مواقع لتجميع المعلومات عنه 

اسال الله ان يكتب لك الاجر في البحث عن الموضوع ويجعله ان شاء الله من ميزان حسناتك 

تكفووون والله تعبت فيه ولا لقيت الكم الهائل اللي اقدمه كبحث قووي*​


----------



## الخزامى87 (26 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا هلا ساعدتني بالحصول على دراسة لمصنع حمض الفسفوريك في الأردن خاصة كلفة المواد والأدوات المستخدمة


----------



## حسن المازي (27 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم كيف الحال 
جزاكم الله خيرا 
انني اريد طرق صناعه المنظفات الصناعيه كالصابون السائل والديتول السائل والداوني والشامبو
افيدونا جزاكم الله خيرا
وبالنسبه للصابون اهم شيء مواد اللزوجه العاليه الغير مكلفه
والسلام عليكم


----------



## احمد الدليمي1 (28 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
هاي اول مشاركة اليه فارجو من الاخوه والاخ normalization . انا بحاجة الى بحث ( انتاج سبيكة السيلكو كالسيوم ) بالسرعة الممكنة . مع فائق الشكر والاحترام


----------



## dr.azza (28 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم اخواني
انا في حاجه الي فورمه لتقرير يومي عن

cooling water analysis&chemical doses program report
وجزاكم الله خيرا.


----------



## صبرية (28 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
اغيثوني 
احتاج الى اي بحث او كتاب او اي شي عن يث block truncation coding algorithm for colour image. 
و خصوصا برامج تخص الموضوع بالماتلاب.
ارجوكم المساعدة
و جزى الله خيرا و فتح الله لمن يساعد


----------



## صبرية (28 ديسمبر 2008)

مساع الخير 
اريد كتاب Digital image processing using matlab - Rafael C. Gonzalez, Richard E. Woods, Steven L. عاجل


----------



## ليث محمد جعفر (28 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا اخي على هذه المساعده
اذا امكن تقرير خاص بصناعة الانلين
مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## khaledtam (28 ديسمبر 2008)

اهلا اخي العزيز من فضلك احتاج الي بحث مفصل عن دور الماء في صناعة الاسمنت واين يصرف الماء المستعمل


----------



## أحمد الكيم (28 ديسمبر 2008)

والله يا أخي العزيز ان شاء الله يوصل فيا الدور وتشوف بحثي قبل ما يجي الوقت واللي هو بكرة الصبح 
وبحثي هو عن المواد الاتية : polyacrylate << polymethylmethacrylate,<< polymethylacrylate << 2hydroxyethylmethylacrylate
ومشكور مسبقا أخي عالمجهوذ المبذول ........ وألف شكر ليك


----------



## أحمد الكيم (28 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم أخي العزيز 
بالله عليك شن صار في البحث الذي أرسلته .........
وشكرا


----------



## فارس الزهراني (28 ديسمبر 2008)

أريد هذه البحوث 

1- بحث يتكلم عن تطبيقات الأيبوكسي أو تطبيقات ألياف الكربون.
2- بحث يتكلم عن صناعة البولي بروبيلين.
3- بحث يتكلم عن أجهزة قياس السريان Flow meters لكل من الغازات والسوائل


----------



## osamaehab (29 ديسمبر 2008)

I need any good site for journals and theses 

I mean a good journal site to choose my theses from or at least determine the subject​thanks a lot​


----------



## زئبقوووه (29 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم


اول شي احب اشكركم على المجهوود الكبير اللي تقومون فيه


انا عندي مادلة اسمهاا مشروع بحث


ومطلوب مني اسوي بحث عن مادة البولي ستايرين

كيفية تحضيره واستخداماته وكل شي عنه



ياليت تفيدوني مافي مشلكه بالعربي او بالانجلش


واكوون لكم من الشاكرين


----------



## الجريح2006 (30 ديسمبر 2008)

اشكرك علىمجهودك الرائع....

ممكن بحث عن ..... synthesis ammonia by Fe catalyst


----------



## احمد الدليمي1 (30 ديسمبر 2008)

احمد الدليمي1 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> هاي اول مشاركة اليه فارجو من الاخوه والاخ normalization . انا بحاجة الى بحث ( انتاج سبيكة السيلكو كالسيوم ) بالسرعة الممكنة . مع فائق الشكر والاحترام


 
====================================================
الرجاء اغيثوني بهذا البحث وبالسرعة الممكنة :
Calcium alloy production Alsellko
:80::80::80:​


----------



## نجية الملهوف (1 يناير 2009)

اريد بحث ماجستير عن quality control of concrete
مع شكري لجهودكم


----------



## Eng.Amir (1 يناير 2009)

اشكرك اخي العزيز ......
ممكن جواب: عن, ما نوع الطلاء الذي ممكن ان استخدمه لطلاء خزان من الداخل حيث ان الخزان يستعمل لحفظ البنزين او الكاز ؟؟؟؟؟
ممكن ارسال الجواب على *****ي للسرعة واضافة الجواب في المنتدى لاستفادة الجميع .....
amirhussean***********


----------



## Eng.Amir (1 يناير 2009)

***********


----------



## رائد كاظم التميمي (2 يناير 2009)

ارجو ارسال كلمة مرور لموقع American chemical society وكذلك كلمة مرور لJohn-Weily واذا بحث عن طريقة تحضير glycerol monoallyl ether 

الاستاذ رائد من جامعة البصرة في العراق


----------



## معتز التجاني (3 يناير 2009)

اخي العزيز اود منك الموضوع الاتي :the petrochemical industry and the invironment


----------



## Enass (5 يناير 2009)

الأخ الكريم
أرجو مساعدتي بإيجاد إطروحة عن :

heatedTurbulent flow drag reduction by surfactant 
influense of heating

و لك جزيل الشكر و جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## engineeralezzi (6 يناير 2009)

Please i beg you, can some body help me, i need to submit a report within 2 weeks in structural engineering field and the title is : 'structural engineering optimization'

with respect 
engineer,tarek
**أحتاج إلى هذ ' structutral design optimization',**لكل من يستطيع مساعدتي....shoukran
*


----------



## عبدالروؤف الشميري (10 يناير 2009)

اريد اتعرف عن كيمياء الاسيتون من حيث كافة النواحي المتعلقة به كالاستخدام والتحضير الخ


----------



## master1985 (12 يناير 2009)

اخي الكريم انا ابحث عن بحث المياه الصناعية المستخدمة لتثبيت الالوان على الاقمشة


----------



## مصطفى المصارع (15 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ممكن اخوي الغزيز تساعدني في الاجابة على هذة الاسئلة
1-لماذا حامض الهيدروكلوريك وهيدروكسيد الصوديوم يعتبران محاليل قياسية ثانوية
2-لماذا


----------



## مصطفى المصارع (15 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ممكن اخوي الغزيز تساعدني في الاجابة على هذة الاسئلة
1-لماذا حامض الهيدروكلوريك وهيدروكسيد الصوديوم يعتبران محاليل قياسية ثانوية
2-لماذا يتم


----------



## مصطفى المصارع (15 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ممكن اخوي الغزيز تساعدني في الاجابة على هذة الاسئلة
1-لماذا حامض الهيدروكلوريك وهيدروكسيد الصوديوم يعتبران محاليل قياسية ثانوية
2-لماذا يتم غسل


----------



## مصطفى المصارع (15 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ممكن اخوي الغزيز تساعدني في الاجابة على هذة الاسئلة
1-لماذا حامض الهيدروكلوريك وهيدروكسيد الصوديوم يعتبران محاليل قياسية ثانوية
2-لماذا يتم غسل جدران


----------



## مصطفى المصارع (15 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ممكن اخوي الغزيز تساعدني في الاجابة على هذة الاسئلة
1-لماذا حامض الهيدروكلوريك وهيدروكسيد الصوديوم يعتبران محاليل قياسية ثانوية
2-لماذا يتم غسل جدران الدورق المخروطي اثناء عملية التسحيح بين فترة واخرى
3-لماذا يستعمل كاربونات الصوديوم للتسحيح مع حامض الهيدروكلوريك لايجاد عيارية حامض الهيدروكلوريك
4-لماذ يستعمل المثيل البرتقالي في تفاعل التسحيح بين حامض الهيدروكلوريك وكاربونات الصوديوم


----------



## smarts (15 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم
أبحث عن الإسم التجاري لألكيل بنزين 
الذي يدخل في إنتاج حمض السلوفنيك
جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## الزلالـي (16 يناير 2009)

تكفى يا اخي normalization ابي بحث من 15 الي 20 صفحه عن 
{ crrosion in the steam power plants }


----------



## almaymoon (17 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم
لو سمحت هذا البحث 

Techno-economic evaluation of waste lube oil rerefining 

ولك الدعاء بأن يوفقك الله دنيا وأخرة ويرحم والديك على هذا العمل!


----------



## هانى58 (17 يناير 2009)

اخى الفاضل احتاج كل مايتعلق بخامات البلاستيك حقن


----------



## عبدالله الفتنة (19 يناير 2009)

help me to find :Elementary Principles of Chemical Engineering


----------



## RAMZY2006 (21 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
أخي أحتاج لبحوث في موضوع ال (AC Variable Speed Drives (VSD 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## thothefali (22 يناير 2009)

من فضلك اخي الحبيب احتاج هذةالرسالة بعنوانactive rfid reader for real time location system


----------



## thothefali (22 يناير 2009)

من فضلك اخي الحبيب احتاج هذه الاطروحة active rfid reader for real time location system


----------



## thothefali (22 يناير 2009)

من فضلك اخي الحبيب احتاج لهذه الاطروحة active rfid reader for real time location system


----------



## معمارية أمنة (22 يناير 2009)

انا احتاج معلومات عن هيكلة السطوح بالحديد la structure méthalique des charpente رجو المساعدة في اسرع وقت


----------



## هشام طلعت محمود (23 يناير 2009)

اخي المحترم ارغب في الابحاث التالية: 
*Science Direct Journal​*​1) Corrosion Science, Volume 50, Issue 4, 2008, Pages 918-927
2) Corrosion Science, Volume 50, Issue 9, 2008, Pages 2456-2464
3) Corrosion Science, Volume 50, Issue 3, 2008, Pages 713-720
4) Colloids and Surfaces B: Biointerfaces, Volume 52, Issue 2, 1 2006, Pages 128-137
5) Electrochimica Acta, Volume 47, Number 9, 15 2002, Pages 1415-1422(8)​


----------



## Housam (24 يناير 2009)

أخي الكريم : 
جزاك الله خيراً , هل أستطيع أن أحصل على كتاب أو بحث أو رسالة عن تصنيع الجيلاتين


----------



## g_nona (25 يناير 2009)

الرجاء افيدوني بعناوين لرسائل ماجيستير في ادارة المشروعات


----------



## thothefali (26 يناير 2009)

zigbee rfid using rssi for localazationاحتاج الى كتاب او بحث او رساله بخصوص هذا الموضوع وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## assad_rabet (26 يناير 2009)

*مشكور يااخي انني في امس الحاجة الى كتاب او بحث*

الكتاب عن ازالة المعادن او بحث في ازالة المعادن بالرمل الحار او بالطين الاحمر واكون شاكرا لك اخي الكريم 
وكذلك انني محتاج الى بحث عن الشمع الرخو اذا توفر لديك اي شى عنه


----------



## alwalaa (26 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اذا امكن الحصول على هذا البحث مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير 

TRIS Online RecordTitle: CORROSION AND CORROSION PROTECTION OF
CONDENSER TUBES IN MODEL CONDENSERS 
Accession No: 00043198
Authors: Hirai, Y 
TANAKA, M 
Journal Title: Ishikawajima-Harima Engineering Review Vol. 12 No. 3 
Publisher: Ishikawajima-Harima Heavy Industries Co., Ltd.
Corp. Authors
/ Publisher: Ishikawajima-Harima Heavy Industries Co., Ltd. 
2-16, Toyosu 3 Chome, Koto-Ku 
Tokyo 135, Japan
Publication Date: 19720500
Description: p. 222-234; Figures(27); Tables(8)
Languages: Japanese
Document Source: Ship Structure Committee 
National Academy of Science, 2101 Constitution Avenue, NW 
Washington, DC 20418 USA
TRIS Files: MRIS
Database: TRIS Online


----------



## yo_us_2009 (26 يناير 2009)

واللة موضوع رائع بس الطلبات كترت أوى


----------



## الطاقةالكامنة (26 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اريد بحث عن
actuator 
تعريفه 
طريقة استخدامه
تطبيقات 


وشكرررررررررررا


----------



## اسماعيل ذياب (27 يناير 2009)

*انابيب*

السلام عليكم
اود الحصول على بحوث عن انابيب البولي اثيلين وبولي اوليفين وعن الانابيب بصورة عامة وخاصة المستخدمة في مجال المياه 

مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## madhiswadi (29 يناير 2009)

الاخ العزيز تذا امكن الحصول على البحث ادناه واكون شاكرا لك​​​​*Al-Marhoun, M.A.: "PVT Correlations for Middle East Crude Oils," Journal of Petroleum Technology, Vol.40, No.5, May 1988, 650-666, Trans., AIME, 285.*​​


----------



## aymanhega (29 يناير 2009)

*Degradation of Thin-film-modul*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله

ممكن المساعدة في الحصول على رسالة ماجستير بالعنوان التالي

Degradation of Thin-film-moduls

و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمود ميكانيك (11 فبراير 2009)

اذا كان بلأمكان الحصول ع اي معلومات عن
finite element of tibia +stress analysis of tibia 
وشكرا


----------



## haider2003 (12 فبراير 2009)

*بحوث حول النانو باودر*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ارجو منكم تزويدنا ببحوث حول تصنيع و خواص النانو باودر للاهمية القصوى
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## haider2003 (13 فبراير 2009)

*نانو باودر*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
ممكن بحوث و مقالات حول طرق تصنيع و خواص النانو باودر
مع جزيل الشكر و القدير


----------



## nasrooo90 (14 فبراير 2009)

اني طالب في المشروع ولكن احترت شن بيكون المشروع
اريد الافضل الشاريع


----------



## nasrooo90 (14 فبراير 2009)

نبي مشروع تخرج
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## أحمد الكيم (18 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم بارك الله فيك يا خوي لكن عندي ليك طلب وحيد ونتمني تحققهولي بحثي عن مادة 2-hydroxy ethyl methyl acrylate (hema) وبالله عليك بسرعة الدكتور هبلني في حرته وقالي نعطيك 0 كان ماجيبتاش بسرعة


----------



## امرأة العراق (18 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم انني احتاج رسائل او اطاريح وبحوث في
pressure swing adsorption for air separation
ولكم مني جزيل الشكر مقدما


----------



## دى ماركو (19 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## aymnof (22 فبراير 2009)

مرحبا اخي انا عندي مشروع تخرج بعنوان ( تصميم مفاعل انبوبي يقوم بتعديل حمض الفسفور بالنشادر) ياريت تقدر تفيدني فيه بأي معلومه حتى لو تقدر تقسم عمليه البحث على قسمين 
1- مفاعل انبوبي
2- تعديل حمض الفسفور بالنشادر 
طبعا باللغة العربيه لاني من جامعات سوريه
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس عراقي (22 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم استاذنا العزيز
ممكن ان تساعدني باي بحث (دراسة ماجستير)عن الهندسة الكيمياوية من جامعة البصرة وبالعربي ان امكن لاني مقبل لدراسة الماجستير واحب ان اعرف شئ عن الدراسة والطريقة والاحتياج فقط واذا امكن ان تفيدني باي معلومات عن طريقة الدراسة وكيفية البحث وهل يجب مراجعة المواد لكل السنيين التي درسناها او اي مواد مهمة
وللسؤال ولو اني اثقلت ولكن( العلم سؤال)هل الدراسة بالخارج نفسها بلعراق بالنسبة لدراسة المواد الخاصة بالمراحل الاربعة للهندسة الكيمياوية 
ولك مني جزيل الشكر والعرفان 
اخوك المهندس عراقي


----------



## aymnof (7 مارس 2009)

مرحبا يا بشمهندس
انا بدي بحث او اي معلومه عن 
The design of the reactor tube to modify phosphorus acid to ammonia
بالعربي او الانجليزي مافي مشكله
بأسرع وقت ممكن وشكراااا​


----------



## aymnof (7 مارس 2009)

مرحبا يابشمهندس انا بدي بحث بعنوان
The design of the reactor tube to modify phosphorus acid to ammonia

بالعربي او الانجليزي مافي مشكله بأسرع وقت ممكن ولك جزيل الشكر​


----------



## engineer_Dream (8 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة:
ارجو الحصول على معلومات عن هذا الجهاز
X-Ray Fluorescence


----------



## فاضل_22 (10 مارس 2009)

يا صااااااااااحب الموضوع عندي مشروووووووع تخرج او بحث عن صبغات الليزر 

ممكن تساعدني انتظر ردك السريع


----------



## MREFAEE (12 مارس 2009)

I need a text Book in " Industrial Waste management " in PDF or readable format.
Or a text book in " Industrial Wsate residues and Treatment"
Thanks a lot for your help
Dr. M. M. Refaee


----------



## a7med3ly (12 مارس 2009)

والله يا اخي انا عايز كتاب يشرح المواصفات الالمانية 
الـdin
ومشكوووور يا اخي مقدما 
بس الكتاب يكون بلوشي من غير فلوس طبعا


----------



## احمد مرطان (13 مارس 2009)

i need any paper or research about separation of aliphatics and aromatics

thank you


----------



## القامبو (13 مارس 2009)

اريد بحث او مشروع تخرج عن للبكاريوس او الماستر في تصميم محطة تحلية مياه البحر بطريقة msf


----------



## مهندس جنتل (13 مارس 2009)

اخي الغالي اتمنى مساعدتي بمشروع تخرجي حاليا
(dimethyl ether production) حيث انني اريد جميع مايتعلق بهذه الماده من حيث(استخداماتها-الخواص الفيزيائيه والكيميائيه-التفاعلات -انتاجها-الجديد حول هذه الماده) 
اتمنى المساعده ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## desalination (16 مارس 2009)

كل الشكر والتقدير لك أخي العزيز


----------



## هشام جيني (18 مارس 2009)

I'm looking for a book on tartaric acid (or information on acid ... for example, its physical properties, chemical, etc. ..) and a book on liquid-liquid extraction.


----------



## بيللا (19 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم...لو سمحت اني احتاج لبحش عن كيفيه تصميم الفلاتر الميكانيكيه من ناحيه حساباتها و خاصه عن ال rapid sand filter حيث ان هذه النوعيه من الفلاتر مستخدمه في محطات تحليه المياه و ذلك لتصفيتها قبل عمليه التحليه ولكن للاسف لا اعرف اسم اطروحه او كتاب معين بهذا الخصوص لذا ارجز المساعده سريعا...


----------



## ذهبي الافكار (19 مارس 2009)

اخي الغالي أرجو مساعدتي في بحث عن تخليص النفط الخام
من الماء والاملاح


----------



## mimmo (19 مارس 2009)

*مساعده*

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم كيف يتم صنع عطر العمبر طبيعي او كيميائ شكرا


----------



## talp (20 مارس 2009)

ارجو منك ان تعطيني بحث باللغه العربيه عن طريقة صنع الطابوق الابيض (الثرمستون) ونسب الخلط وطريقة التصنيع
وشكراً لك


----------



## سلطان الشمراني (21 مارس 2009)

I want about styrene plant design

Thank you


----------



## علي احمد محمد (21 مارس 2009)

thank u iam agreatful you 
with my compliments


----------



## علي احمد محمد (21 مارس 2009)

wecan see website www.watertreatment .com is more informatino in this website have to see


----------



## alaqabi (22 مارس 2009)

*حاصل الاذابه*

اخي العزيز اريد ان اعمل بحث في حاصل الاذابة
شاكرين تعاونك


----------



## mimmo (22 مارس 2009)

*العطور*

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم كيف تتم صناعة العطور طبيعيه و صناعيه خصوصا عطر العمبر شكرا


----------



## awad221 (22 مارس 2009)

الاخ العزيز
احتاج بحث عن معالجة واعادة استخدام مياة الصرف الصناعية الخارجة من مصافي البترول وانتاج الامونيا منها


----------



## mimmo (28 مارس 2009)

*ما كان لله دام واتصل وما كان لغير لله انقطع و انفصل*

الي الاخ الكريم normalization بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم وما تقدموا لانفسكم من خير تجدوه عند الله هو خير واعظم اجر اخي الكريم لاتبالي بشكر الناس و ثنائهم بل ركز علي لاجر و الثواب و ما يدخره الله لعباده ما كان لله دام واتصل وما كان لغير لله انقطع و انفصل


----------



## ebaid31 (28 مارس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن ارحيم 

اخى العزيز ارجوا منك ان تمنحنى ذه الابحاث وجزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا
1 -
"The effect of magnetic fields on electrochemical processes", T.Z. Fahidy, 5, Modern Aspects of Electrochemistry, No. 32, B.E. Conway, J.O.M. Bockris and R.E. White Eds., Kluwer/Plenum NY (1999).
*The Effect of Magnetic Fields on Electrochemical Processes *

Book SeriesModern Aspects of ElectrochemistryISSN0076-9924VolumeVolume 32BookModern Aspects of ElectrochemistryPublisherSpringer USDOI10.1007/b113771Copyright2002ISBN978-0-306-45964-1 (Print) 978-0-306-46916-9 (Online)DOI10.1007/0-306-46916-2_5Pages333-354Subject CollectionChemistry and Materials ScienceSpringerLink DateTuesday, April 18, 2006 2-
"Characteristics of surfaces produced via magneto electrolytic deposition", T.Z. Fahidy, Progress in Surface Science, 68 , 155-188 (2001).

3-
Thomas Z. Fahidy. An MHD-based treatment of electrolysis in magnetic fields generated inside a solenoid. Journal of Applied Electrochemistry, 32, 551-559 (2002).


----------



## ebaid31 (28 مارس 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

بسم الله الرحمن ارحيم 

اخى العزيز ارجوا منك ان تمنحنى ذه الابحاث وجزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا
1 -
"The effect of magnetic fields on electrochemical processes", T.Z. Fahidy, 5, Modern Aspects of Electrochemistry, No. 32, B.E. Conway, J.O.M. Bockris and R.E. White Eds., Kluwer/Plenum NY (1999). 
OR
*The Effect of Magnetic Fields on Electrochemical Processes *

Book SeriesModern Aspects of ElectrochemistryISSN0076-9924VolumeVolume 32BookModern Aspects of ElectrochemistryPublisherSpringer USDOI10.1007/b113771Copyright2002ISBN978-0-306-45964-1 (Print) 978-0-306-46916-9 (Online)DOI10.1007/0-306-46916-2_5Pages333-354Subject CollectionChemistry and Materials ScienceSpringerLink DateTuesday, April 18, 2006 
 
2-Characteristics of surfaces produced via magneto electrolytic deposition", T.Z. Fahidy, Progress in Surface Science, 68 , 155-188 (2001).
 

3-
Thomas Z. Fahidy. An MHD-based treatment of electrolysis in magnetic fields generated inside a solenoid. Journal of Applied Electrochemistry, 32, 551-559 (2002).


----------



## ع جمعة عبد العزيز (28 مارس 2009)

شكراً جزيلاًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآ


----------



## islammasry (30 مارس 2009)

من فضلك أنا محتاج الأبحاث الآتية
http://www3.interscience.wiley.com/...69500869&view_selected.x=56&view_selected.y=2

http://www3.interscience.wiley.com/...69500869&view_selected.x=45&view_selected.y=2

http://www3.interscience.wiley.com/...04037846&view_selected.x=68&view_selected.y=4 

PLZ IF YOU CAN GET ANY OF THESES ARTILES SEND IT TO MY MAIL
[email protected]

Thanks


----------



## أجمل حلم (30 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
محتاج معلومات عن مشروع لإنتاج مادة Ethylene glycol من Ethylene Oxide + Water
عن طريق HYDROLYSIS اذا امكن و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## قيبوع (30 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أطلب منكم كتب في الصيانة أو مواقع يمكن التحميل كتب منها


----------



## athersaeed1970 (30 مارس 2009)

ارجو ارسال اي شبء يتعلق بصناعة الاصباغ


----------



## ebaid31 (3 أبريل 2009)

*:1:بسم الله الرحمن ارحيم *​ 
*اخى العزيز ارجوا منك ان تمنحنى ذه الابحاث وجزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا*
*1 -*
*"The effect of magnetic fields on electrochemical processes", T.Z. Fahidy, 5, Modern Aspects of Electrochemistry, No. 32, B.E. Conway, J.O.M. Bockris and R.E. White Eds., Kluwer/Plenum NY (1999). *
*OR*
*The Effect of Magnetic Fields on Electrochemical Processes *​

*Book SeriesModern Aspects of ElectrochemistryISSN0076-9924VolumeVolume 32BookModern Aspects of ElectrochemistryPublisherSpringer USDOI10.1007/b113771Copyright2002ISBN978-0-306-45964-1 (Print) 978-0-306-46916-9 (Online)DOI10.1007/0-306-46916-2_5Pages333-354Subject CollectionChemistry and Materials ScienceSpringerLink DateTuesday, April 18, 2006 *​
*2-Characteristics of surfaces produced via magneto electrolytic deposition", T.Z. Fahidy, Progress in Surface Science, 68 , 155-188 (2001).*​ 

*3-*
*Thomas Z. Fahidy. An MHD-based treatment of electrolysis in magnetic fields generated inside a solenoid. Journal of Applied Electrochemistry, 32, 551-559 (2002). *​


----------



## osamahadi (5 أبريل 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية على الخدمات
ممكن اي بحث او مشروع تخرج عن 
induction treatment
المعالجة الحرارية بالحث الكهربائي للفولاذ وتأثيرها على البنية المجهرية للفولاذ
ولك جزيل الشكر وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## احمد كاظم عبدالله (7 أبريل 2009)

اجتاج الى كتب عن البتروكيماويات و صناعة البلاستك خصوصا واطئ الكثافة


----------



## مهندس سافكو (8 أبريل 2009)

Methanol Plant design Pleaaaaaaaaaaaaaase


----------



## محمد الكبيسي (8 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك ممكن بحث 
في نظام الامن والسلامة في موقع العمل


----------



## طيبة قلب (9 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم:سررنا بالانضمام اليكم ونرجو مساعدتنا في معرفة اخر التطورات التي توصل اليها العلم في اصطناع بوليميرات السيلوز ومجالات استخدامها .مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## مهندس ك.محمد (10 أبريل 2009)

يا استاذ والله ما قصرت مع اخوانا المهندسين جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك 

بالنسبة للبحث انا ببحث عن 

HHO getrators

مربوطة ب
using HHO to Reduce fuel consumption in Internal combustion engines


----------



## عبد الوهاب سامر (10 أبريل 2009)

أخي الكريم احتاج الى بحث حول lpg plant واذا امكن basic design and detail design لابرز الشركات العالمية في مجال lpg


----------



## عبد الوهاب سامر (10 أبريل 2009)

حاليا انا مهندس مقيم في مشروع lpg في مصفى واحتاج المعاومات اللازمة ولذا امكن ملفات اوتوكاد بذلك


----------



## عبد الوهاب سامر (10 أبريل 2009)

احتاج مشاريع لابز الشركات العالمية في وحدات انتاج lpg واذا امكن ان يشمل ملفات اوتوكاد


----------



## امل سحيم (10 أبريل 2009)

ارجو مساعدتي في الحصول علي طرق مختلفة في صناعة الشامبو- الجيل- الصابون لعمل مشروع


----------



## نيفيل لونج (10 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم 
يار يت اي مشروع يتكلم عن الغاز الطبيعي مع المخطط التفصيلي للوحدات ومع البيانات اللي فيها من mass and energy balance


----------



## eng ayman farghaly (14 أبريل 2009)

_*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله و بركاته

اريد بحث او مقال عن ال six phase transmisson line

و ايريد ايضا مقالا عن خطوط مترو الانفاق في مصر المختلفه يعني مثلا الخط الاول D.C

التاني و الثالث ايضا A.C ايريد ان اعرف الاختلاف بينهم يعني مقارنه بسيطه كده

و شكرا مقدما
*_


----------



## بومبارك (15 أبريل 2009)

لو سمحت ابغى safety in electric arc furnace

ويعطييييييك ألف عافية


----------



## Eng.Ahmad Mohamad (15 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لو سمحت احتاج لاطروحة او مراجع عن النواقل الحلزونية (البريمية) بعنوان:
Design and performance Evaluation of Auer Conveyor
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## زهراء الاسدي (21 أبريل 2009)

*طلب الجاء تلبيته*

السلام عليكم 
لي اخ طالب مرحلة ثالثة هندسة كيمياوية ويحتاج الى بحث

البحث بخصوص ( طرق قياس مستوى السائل ) في مادة المقاييس في الاحصاء ويجب ان يكون باللغة العربية 
اتمنى منكم تلبية الطلب اخواني 
شاكرة لكم


----------



## aahmh86 (21 أبريل 2009)

أطلب بحث بعنوان:
Biohydrogen production from molasses


----------



## بائع (22 أبريل 2009)

أريد ورقة بحثية علي تأثير درجة الحرارة علي معامل المرونة


----------



## fadilazer (22 أبريل 2009)

*طلب مساعدة*

السلام عليكم 
من فضلك ابحث :الخصائص الكيميائية والميكانيكية للبوليميرات المقوات بالالياف الطبعية(الحلفاء والنخيل والقصب) بارك الله فيك


----------



## aahmh86 (22 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم,,
أنا محتاج لبحث يكون عنوانه او له علاقة ب:Bio-hydrogen production from molasses وياحبذاإن كانتتحت الظروف الاتيةdark fermentation-under anaearobic condition 
وشكرا"


----------



## الأميرهـ (24 أبريل 2009)

*السلام عليكم
لو سمحتوا أريد كتب أو أبحاث أو مجلات
عن فيزياء البلازما
وتكوون بالعربي

ولكم مني جزيل الشكر

*​


----------



## انس 07 (25 أبريل 2009)

ياليت تقدر تشوفلي بحث عن افضل المواد امتصاص للصدمات


----------



## عادل محمد علي (25 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم
احتاج هدا البحث فى موقع SCEINCEDIRECT
Tensile and impact behavior of polypropylene/low density polyethylene blends 
نامل منكم المساعدة
بريدى الالكترونى
[email protected]


----------



## R7oOoLaH (26 أبريل 2009)

لو سمحت اخوي بغيت Industrial data for any gas phse reaction tomorrow if u can


----------



## النبض الهامس (26 أبريل 2009)

*ارجوا المساعدة عاجل*

السلام عليكم 
اخى الحبيب انا اريد بحت بعنوان الامتزاز ويكون متضمن التالى 
الملخص 
المقدمه 
فكرة عامه عن الموضوع 
تم الاستنتاج 
ارجوا الاستعجال به اريدة لان موعد التسليم اقترب جدا 
ارجوك اخى المساعدة العاجله جدا 
اى بحت العموم بحت فقط


----------



## noorelhoda (1 مايو 2009)

لو سمحت اريد ضروري جدا technical reports عن هذه المواضيع
Lab report to dtermine the unknown resistance of aresistor using two diffrent methods
Verification of ohms law in A.C circuits
Testing and accepting of electric motors
Programmable logic controllers
Generation of electricity using renewable energy sources
Summer training in the faculyy of engineering
Effect of electric and magnetic fields on human being and equipment
لو سمحت يكون بطريقه ال TECHNICAL REPOTوليس اي طريقه اخري
والله محتاجاها ضروري جدا
وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## faltomalto (2 مايو 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

ممكن تمارين وحلولها عن chemistry cinetique اي الكيمياء الحركية


----------



## جار القمر60 (2 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
ارغب باطروحة عن السلامة الطرق المساعدة لتعليم السلامة
شاكر ومقدر حسن تعاونك
ولك تحياتي


----------



## aymnof (5 مايو 2009)

مرحبا انا محتاج الكتب التاليه
الكتاب الأول
The Frertilizer manual
معلومات عن الكتاب 3edition
615 pages
الكتاب الثاني
pollution control in fertilizer production

وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## khalifam (6 مايو 2009)

my dear sisters i need your help to obtain these papers
-Statistics: A Journal of Theoretical and Applied Statistics, Volume 42, Issue 4, 2008, Pages 351 – 362 
http://www.informaworld.com/smpp/*******~*******=a901690294?words=weibull&hash=843258562
-Journal of Applied Statistics, Volume 35, Issue 6, 2008, Pages 647 – 658
http://www.informaworld.com/smpp/*******~*******=a793227608?words=weibull&hash=843258562
-International Journal of Electronics, Volume 95, Issue 10, First published 2008, Pages 1029 – 1032 
http://www.informaworld.com/smpp/*******~*******=a902162760?words=gamma|distribution&hash=843258562


----------



## alshaheri1978 (7 مايو 2009)

اخواني الكرام السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا محتاج لمساعدكم ضروري جدا
وذلك في البحث التالي
NOx and SOx control from steel industry
ولكم الاجر والثواب
وجزاكم الله خير
والله في عون العبد ماكان العبد في عون اخيه


----------



## alshaheri1978 (7 مايو 2009)

اخواني الكرام السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا محتاج لمساعدكم ضروري جدا
وذلك في البحث التالي
application of nano to reduse SOx from industry
ولكم الاجر والثواب
وجزاكم الله خير
والله في عون العبد ماكان العبد في عون اخيه


----------



## seeny (9 مايو 2009)

الزميل العزيز
اريد المساعده فى تقرير عن waste water &treatment


----------



## محمد عرفة حمودة (10 مايو 2009)

i need a project in resources management or a case study


----------



## eng-Tarik (10 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم أريد هذه الرسالة لو سمحت التقدير الطيفي للسيلينيوم في الاطعمة و بلازما الدم باستخدام التحليل الحقني السرياني = Flow injection spectrophotometric determination of selenium in food and blood plasma L اعداد ثريا بنت احمد ابو العينين ؛ اشراف محمد ابو الحسن عبدالله ، فاتن بنت خالد شومان ولك الشكر الكثير


----------



## lotfi mer (10 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
هلا تقضلت علينا بكتاب او بحث حول les hydrocyclones او les electrofiltres
وشكرا


----------



## محمد عرفة حمودة (10 مايو 2009)

i want to have a researsh in resource management


----------



## malika_ahmed (11 مايو 2009)

*Bonjour s'il vous plait pouvez vous m'aider à retrouver ces livres : 

1.Polymeric stabilization of colloidal dispersions
Donald Napper 
Ed. Academic press

2. Foundations of colloids science
R. J. Hunter
Ed. Oxford University Press

3. Emulsions, Latices and Dispersions
P. Becher and M. N. Yudenfreund
Ed. Marcel Dekker

4. Theory of the stability of lyophobic colloids
E. J. W. Verwey and J. Th. G. Overbeek
Ed. Elsevier Publishing Company

5. Theory of stability of colloids and thin films
B. V. Derjaguin
Consultants Bureau - New York and London

Merci infiniment
*​


----------



## arifi (12 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز
اولا اود شكرك علي هذا المجهود العظيم 
عندي مشروع بعنوان (dewaxing of crude oil) 
ارجو المساعدة وشكرا


----------



## AlgerinRefiner (15 مايو 2009)

HELLO Engineers
please please please help me I need some search or graduation projects about " pinch technology, analysis, design "

how can desing this problem with " pinch analysis " 
http://actamont.tuke.sk/pdf/2004/n3/26pozivil1.pdf

-*- The Problem Table 
-*- Composite Curves 
-*- The Grand Composite Curve
يا جماعة انا في حيرة من امري اقترب الوقت ولم اعمل شئ الرجاء المساعدة باي رسالة تتكلم على الموضوع نحن لم ندرس هذه التقنية في جامعتنا واستاذي المؤطر ليس عنده اي معلومة ونحن ندرس بالفرنسية ومذكرتي بالانجليزية
راح اكون ممتن وشاكر لكل من يساعدني
لا تخيبو ظني يا مهندسي العرب


----------



## islammasry (16 مايو 2009)

من فضلك انا محتاج الpapers الأتية:
* Adsorption of a Low-Molecular-Weight Polyacrylic Acid on Silica, Alumina, and Kaolin 

http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=9f1d62f4fc884825e9bb841ffc772de4


* Molecular weight of polyacrylic and polymethacrylic acid
http://www3.interscience.wiley.com/journal/104037846/abstract


----------



## alchemist (27 مايو 2009)

Dear Brother Normalization
I need this article if you dont mind 
Swelling and glass transitions relations for epoxy matrix material in humid environments
thanks a lot for help
cheers


----------



## سوار العسل (27 مايو 2009)

*طلب الصغير*

سلام عليكم
ما بدي بحث بس بدي معلومة الصغيره
من خلال البحث عبر الانترنت عن التركيز المسموح فيه في الماء ظهرت انها 0.4mg/l
بس الي اخذتوا هي بين (3-6) mg/l ماهي النسبه الصحيحة
و كمان السؤال الصغير ما هي اسم المادة التي تكشف مادة المنغنيز في مياه الشرب 
ارجو التكرم بالرد السريع
و الشكرا جزيلا


----------



## م صقر (27 مايو 2009)

ممكن لو سمحت حبيبي 
بحث شامل عن الصابون ومعادلاته الكيميائيه 
ولو سمحت يكون البحث مفصل 
وشكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## atyeh georjes (28 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم أخي الكريم
إن ما تقدمه من مساعدة في مجال البحث العلمي يدل على إنسانيتك وكرم أخلاقك وكلمة الشكر تكون قليلة أمام مساهمتك الرائعه.
أنا طالب جامعي و أبحث عن معلومات عن صناعة أكياس النايلون و البلاستيك بشكل عام بالإضافة لصناعة الفلين بدءاً من تجهيزات المعمل و مروراً بالمواد الأولية اللازمة وطريقة العمل مع الأرقام والكميات الصحيحة وإنتهاءاً بالصفات القياسية للمنتج .
إن أي مساعدة من قبلك سواء كانت كتب نصية أو إلكترونية أو روابط لمواقع معنية بالموضوع أو فيديوأو صور ستكون مفيدة في بحثي هذا ولك جزيل الشكر والإمتنان و دوام الصحة و العافية ودمت ذخراً للعلم .


----------



## bristol (28 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
I need research about how to build bridge in general ,I have to write about 2000 words,as possible as u can .thank u


----------



## seniorita-nadia (28 مايو 2009)

احتاج اخي ال كريم الئ بحث حول 
traitement des eaux usées et les eaux potables*
** 
* و شكرا جزيلا *

*


----------



## lolo alasal (4 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
انا طالبه اريد بحثا عن التاكل ولم اجد ارجو مساعدتي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## wks316 (5 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اخي العزيز محناج مصادر او رسااله عن الموضوع الاتي 
using phase change materials in buildings


----------



## هناء السيد نصر (6 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم 

احتاج بشدة الي كتب بالغة العربية في صناعة البلاستيك توضح الاضافات مثل مضادات الاكسدة و مثبتات الاشعة فوق البنفسيجية UV- Stablizer and Anti-oxidant - 

شكرا لمجهودكم


----------



## med1970 (8 يونيو 2009)

hello
I'm searching for: heat and mass transfer modelisation in cooling tower


----------



## sardman (8 يونيو 2009)

سلام عليكم مطلوب بحث او ورقة عن صناعة سيليكات الصوديم


----------



## sabryre11 (13 يونيو 2009)

أخي الفاضل اطلب بحث في الخرسانة سابقة الصب precast و لك جزيل الشكر 
mail : [email protected]


----------



## fadwaissa (15 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم
أرجو المساعدة في الحصول على ابحاث جديدة (بعد 2004) أو رسائل ماجستير أو دكتوراه حول:
reinforced concrete shear wall-frame structures 
كما أرجو ممن لديه بيانات دخول لمواقع البحث العلمي مثل science direct أو غيرهأن يشاركنا فيها
شكراً للجميع


----------



## fadwaissa (15 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم
أرجو المساعدة في الحصول على ابحاث جديدة (بعد 2004) أو رسائل ماجستير أو دكتوراه حول:
reinforced concrete shear wall-frame structures 
كما أرجو ممن لديه بيانات دخول لمواقع البحث العلمي مثل science direct أو غيره أن يشاركنا فيها
شكراً للجميع


----------



## ايمن عبدو (15 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم احتاج بحث في التقطير بصفه عامه هو لزميلي في الهندسة الكميائية 
ارجو ان يكون باللغة العربية ولا يقل على 40 ورقة جزاكم الله خيرا ورفع من شانكم وغفر ذنبكم


----------



## hsan70 (19 يونيو 2009)

*تصنيع مكملات غذائية ادوية*

اى شى عن هذا الموضوع


----------



## kegab 33 (19 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم

أحتاج الى تقرير عن سلسلة الآكتنيوم من حيث التوزيع الألكترونى ودرجة تواجدها فى الطبيعه وأماكن تواجدها وتفاعلاتها الكيميائيه والنوويه وتطبيقاتها


----------



## sofia ashaia (21 يونيو 2009)

اذا سمحت اخي العزيز اريد المساعده في مشروعي انا في كلية الهندسه الفرقه الرابعه 
design of adsorption process for tretment of heavy metals from electroplating waste water 
(Cr, Fe, Ni , Mn)ولك جزيل الشكر ارجو الرد السريع


----------



## خالد محمد نواب (21 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز احتاج ابحاث او رسائل ماجستير او دكتوره حول تصاميم مشاريع مياه الشرب والحسابات الرياضية المعتمدة في تلك التصاميم ................مع التقدير


----------

